# 2022 Halloween Card Exchange



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?

JOIN in the 2022 Halloween card exchange!

Fire up your creative juices. It's fun - easy - and a great way to enjoy a little Halloween fun.

Here is how it works:

Post in this thread if you wish to exchange Halloween greetings with other Halloween Forum members. Indicate if you have a mailing limit for the number of greetings you wish to send out and where you're willing to mail to... USA, USA & Canada, Everywhere and Anywhere. It can be a letter, greeting card, postcard or note - handmade or store bought or a little of both. With that said Sorry e-cards do not count.

Then exchange snail mail addresses via private message with others who wish to exchange greetings and have fun!

In the hopes of getting our greetings out by Halloween I'll say a mailing deadline of Oct 23 for US, even earlier for overseas. This will give us plenty of time to shake out the cobwebs, pat ourselves back into some kind of human shape, get our dead butts off the couch, STOP binge watching Shudder TV and become a little creative again.

Reminder many of us like to add a little swag with our greetings or get super creative with our greetings PLEASE make sure you have added enough extra postage if your greeting is oversized in anyway, postage rates have gone up this year.

Ready... Set.... Create .. - ! Buwaa ha haaaa!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll start I'm in at this time for an unlimited number and will send anywhere.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I am in and at my limit.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in! Already working on mine. No limit and will send anywhere.


----------



## Can't Wait (Aug 23, 2021)

I am totally in....this was such a fun event last year, and I thank those for keeping it going! I am also in for 20, and will send anywhere.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey...I'm in...USA only plz....


Jeff


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm in, my limit is 20 and I can do a few of those to anywhere.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Wooohoooo! I'm in!! No limit and will send anywhere


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm in - unlimited to and to anywhere in the world
I'm UK based.. 🇬🇧


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I’m in. No limit and will mail anywhere. Send a PM with your address and I will respond with mine. Please note that it may take a few days for me to get back to you because of my work schedule. I work twelve to fourteen days and am off four. If you share your address I will send you a card.


----------



## HalloweeninGatlinburg (5 mo ago)

I'm in no limit. In US only


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey all! It's been a busy past couple of years. I was getting married two years ago and then last year I broke my ankle and was in miserable pain.... so this is my year to rejoin! I can take up to 30, will send anywhere. So excited to be back!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm in and will send any amount to anywhere. I won't be able to message people until later today, but feel free to message me before then or if you haven't heard from me yet.


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

I’m in! I’ll do 20-25. I’ll send anywhere.


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

I’m in! I’ll send anywhere. I have some new Hellbilly Holler art so I am making cards and stickers.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

I am in. I will send anywhere and unlimited at this time.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi there all you early birds,

I'm back again for another year of halloween card exchanging. Have already been thinking about what to put inside mine this year (that I can still afford to mail and that the post office won't yell at me about because they don't want to hand cancel anymore 😁). 

I can send a 3 or 4 seasonal greetings out to any country and will commit to around 20-ish to be sent anywhere here in the U.S. Just shoot me a PM with your contact address info and I will get back to you with how to reach me. I too have a 11 to 12 hr a day work schedule so please don't worry if it takes a couple of days before I respond. I promise to eventually get back to you on a day off.

I will make another post when/if I can't send any more spooky folks a card because I have reached my limit to how many I can get done this year. Also I usually tend to send out my cards the last week of September or first week of October since over the years I have had a handful of issues with the USPS or another country's postal service losing or returning things to me. This earlier mailing out gives me a chance to get another card in the mail to someone before Oct 31st in these cases. 

Thanks again to all who participate in what has become over the last several years now probably my favorite tradition of the season! Look forward to doing this yet again with some fellow Halloween loving people. 

-AsH


----------



## LLR (Aug 15, 2019)

I am in again - Always look forward to this exchange! Unlimited - anywhere! Happy Haunting!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in! No limit & will send anywhere.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Im In. need a distraction Doc says the knee is getting replace come this November. I will do 36 in all. I might as well start high. So I don't kick my self for going over my limit. Start a Conversation with me when you can.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi guys I am in again this year and can send anywhere no limit of cards to send out. I can't wait.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin rides again 🎃 
no limit , near and across the pond


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

This has really boosted my Halloween spirit! So happy to be exchanging once again with some of you and for the first time with others. Experimented with a new adornment for cards and it's okay, but will be doing some tweaking to make it better. My goal is to make all of them (and if these first few days are an indication, that's a lot). Probably will be an assortment (still planning) and will be mailed around the first week of October.

Still open to more exchanges, no limit and will send anywhere.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Let’s fill those mail boxes with Halloween greetings 🎃 🎃 🎃


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm in! Can manage 25-30 this year, will post to anywhere.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi! My favorite time of the year. Unlimited and can send international. 

Looking forward to another great exchange... just now to plan what I'm going to send and make!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

**Edit- We've hit our limit for the year, and are looking forward to the exchange*

Hey, all....it's great to see the thread up, and we're back for another round!

We can support up to 30 cards in the U.S., and usually ship out at the end of the first week of October.

For those that might fancy receiving a card that will almost certainly feature questionable poetry, and / or marginal photography, we're your one-stop shop! 

Now accepting PMs. 🎃

**Edit- We've hit our limit for the year, and are looking forward to the exchange*


----------



## Chela625 (7 mo ago)

This seems fun, I'll try it. I'll start small, ten here in US only.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I got my idea. now to gather the poitions and spell to create. Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha !


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm in 🎃 I can send anywhere but need to limit myself to 20 this year. PM me and let's get this party started 🧛‍♀️


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am open to anywhere and any amount

everyone has been pm’d to this point….I hope

Thank you Skullie for the pm. With the reap and life I haven’t been looking at the board lately.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

First card received! Thank you Spookmaster!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

First card received?! How long was I asleep?
Man, I've gotta get it in gear! I'm in for no limit, I'll send to anywhere. I'll start messaging people tomorrow when I have more time. Feel free to message me as well!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I’m in! Not sure of a limit yet. Going to try something new…. May have to cap it at some point.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey everybody!

I would love to join in on the fun again this year. It has been a rough year starting in Feb with my dear father suffering a stroke. Things are still sketchy but hope things will start to turn for the better soon.
I'm away at camp until the 27th, if anyone would like to exchange with me I'll get back to you after I get back.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been lurking, not sure if I could commit this year. Then that durned Skullie hunted me down... 😂
So I'm in, probably store bought cards this time with my busy schedule, with a treat or two inside. I'm thinking 15 or so, this year US only. Hit me up!


----------



## gotdisney? (Apr 5, 2014)

I will do the tiny amount of 5. I’m out of cards already! I’ll send out in October


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, got the ball rolling! I'll be messaging more later! Looking forward to seeing all the designs this year!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Count me in...i will send to anyone and im unlimited as well....Happy Early Fall!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Hi Everyone 👋 
I'm in for my traditional 31 cards. Please start a conversation with me, I'll be sending out some invites as well, asap. Just wanted to put it here too. Tinkerbell, I owe u a reply, thanks for yours. Solid week of medical testing. Calendars finally cleared, ( at the moment ) time to play catch up. Look forward to the card exchange as always. My absolute favorite time of the year. Season the Witch ! 🎃🐈‍⬛

Any NEWBIES please ask how to start the conversation, info exchange. Just about anyone here can answer your questions. I remember when I signed up, I felt so lost trying to navigate and figure it all out. Tinkerbell walked me through things & was so friendly & welcoming!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Also remember to send your address as well. I know it gets a bit confusing with all the messages coming in, but if I don't get an address in return or an acknowledgement I assume that person doesn't want to exchange. I usually try to hit like on the PM so that the sender knows I've received their info too. I'm trying to keep better track of who I've sent a PM to this time and will attempt to follow-up on those without a response as I don't want to miss sending a card to anyone who might be sending one to me.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I’m in and no limit! Message me with your address and I’ll get you on my list!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

AHHHH shucks I do m y best to help when I can. I remember what it was like when I first joined the forum... I'm just paying it forward.



somethingwicked1959 said:


> Tinkerbell walked me through things & was so friendly & welcoming!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Come, Come now. byondbzr. If you didn't want to wake you would not have been LURKING! We all have had a bad year, But that is no reason to hide away in our coffins. Why when I get my new knee this November I will hang the old one around my neck. And limp around like the grotesque creature that I am. With the scent of Pumpkin spice dripping off my chin.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

The following need to PM with their addresses. Callyln, XPired, Halloween in Gatlinburg, darrellarose,Lisa 48317, VeeCat. Come on People, Do I need to hunt you down like the Monsters that you are? Im not the sharpest knife in the block so if I get behind. There is no turning back.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Morning everyone! Sorry I've been a little delayed in answering those of you that have sent me messages, my evenings have been a bit hectic, so I hadn't had a chance to get back on here, but I did answer everyone back this morning. 

I still have openings, so if anyone else wants to message me please do, I'll also be reaching out this weekend to those not on my list. Now I just need to decide what I am going to do. I'll be mailing everything likely in Mid-October.


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello , I am in (as always) !,

Looking forward to ti , My second Halloween here- My addressed changed to just 920 apt #3, but will send the full detail to those who want to exchange.

I don't have a limit but would like to mail them out by October 13th so they arrive on time. I also need time to make them, and in the middle of papers at school, so please send me your request to exchange by October 3rd.

Looking forward to you all


Loki


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

the great pumpkin will have a treat pail bursting with greetings.
lets get those Halloween stamps and greetings in those mail boxes .
🎃


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

If I have not touched base with you so far please pm me if you want to exchange


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

would love to exchange with u..Plz Pm Address


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Have sent alot of dms..i apologize in advance if sent dbls...!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

the great pumpkin rides again 🎃


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello again! I am in with no limits on cards or location! I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Lokai said:


> Hello , I am in (as always) !,
> 
> Looking forward to ti , My second Halloween here- My addressed changed to just 920 apt #3, but will send the full detail to those who want to exchange.
> 
> ...





Skullie said:


> The following need to PM with their addresses. Callyln, XPired, Halloween in Gatlinburg, darrellarose,Lisa 48317, VeeCat. Come on People, Do I need to hunt you down like the Monsters that you are? Im not the sharpest knife in the block so if I get behind. There is no turning back.





Holly Haunter said:


> I’m in and no limit! Message me with your address and I’ll get you on my list!



*Address removed (please private message folks to exchange your info!)*


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Cinthius said:


> Hello again! I am in with no limits on cards or location! I hope everyone is doing well!


removed address please use pm to share address


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

hello,

Interested in exchanging?
email me your address

Thank you


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Spookmaster said:


> ***





Lokai said:


> ***


Guys you might want to go back and delete your addresses here as this is visible to everyone whether members or not.

Lokai I'll PM you my address later.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey All..have not had 1 international dm me yet...i will send over seas ...just will take awhile,,,,just a fyi


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm down to about 6 people left to send me their addresses!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Written a mod to delate the snail mail addy in the threads. PLEASE unless you want to have your snail maild out there for anyone who wanders in don 't put it in the thread use the start a conversation instead.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Written a mod to delate the snail mail addy in the threads. PLEASE unless you want to have your snail maild out there for anyone who wanders in don 't put it in the thread use the start a conversation instead.


address has been deleted from the threads


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Spookmaster said:


> removed address please use pm to share address



Oh man, whoops! Thanks for catching it. Now I’m hoping I didn’t do that to all the other ones I have sent out! Ugh!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I've been in contact with just about everyone who's posted here but if I haven't contacted you and you want to exchange , just send me a PM. I think I'm waiting on three responses and two I've been trading with for a few years so no worries. 

I'm going for homemade cards again and leaning towards a variety this year instead of one design. I've ditched two ideas because I think they'll be damaged in the mail and/or require additional postage. Luckily I finished up all my paperwork last night, so hope to play around with some new ideas tonight.


----------



## thackerybinx (Aug 23, 2020)

Hey all you ghouls and boos!
This will be my 2nd year exchanging cards. I exchanged in 2020, and then 2021 was just such a black hole that I wasn't up for the exchange, so I am very excited to join up again and send and receive lots of Halloween magic in 2022!🦇🦇🦇 

I'm available to send a Halloween card to anyone from anywhere! 

I've been gathering supplies and I have a few ideas for a semi hand-made/decorated card this year. 

I'm about to start messaging a bunch of you, so watch out! 🎃

- Vicky


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Messaged u first!!!

- Vicky
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Just found out USPS won't be releasing a new Halloween stamp this year.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Just found out USPS won't be releasing a new Halloween stamp this year.


WHAT?! Darn!

Okay, I just called the USPS online stamp store, and the gentleman over the phone said some years they don't release Halloween stamps. He said it was a bummer, too, because they are missing out on advertising/marketing.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Uhm... from my years working for USPS, they seldom do things that make sense.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I just messaged those of you back that have sent me messages in the last few days. I still have some openings. This weekend I'll look over whose exchanging and message the ones not on my list so I can fill it up. 

I should be able to figure out my design this weekend so I can start making them, hopefully inspiration comes to me and it's nice that it's a holiday weekend, so an extra day.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Worked on my card design today. Since I'm not traveling much these days went WAY back in mu photo files and found a couple that struck me as something I could work with.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Just found out USPS won't be releasing a new Halloween stamp this year.


We can all write to them !!!!! 
i have the address!
its 
Stamp Fulfillment Services
8300 NE Underground Drive, Pillar 210
Kanas City , MO 
64144-0001
lets flood this office with Halloween stamp request 🎃


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I wish I had known they were discontinuing the spooky silhouette stamps :/


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> I wish I had known they were discontinuing the spooky silhouette stamps :/


I really liked those and the pumpkin ones from before that. Maybe they still have the ravens?? I will have to order some because our post office doesn't carry anything in the line of Halloween.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

So, I think I have messaged everyone I have haven't already heard from yet. If I have missed you, please pm me!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I had one component of my cards on hold as I really didn't want to order anything or travel a 100-mile round trip to the craft stores with no guarantee they'd have what I want. Well sometimes you have to think out of the box and thrift stores to the rescue! Now if I can only find that @#$& black ink cartridge.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Amazon sells the jack o lantern and the silhouette stamps .
they are way marked up overpriced, when postage stamps were on zazzle , I paid about the same as the Amazon sellers . 🎃


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Ladyfrog said:


> I wish I had known they were discontinuing the spooky silhouette stamps :/


Amazon sells them , overpriced but they have them


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Greetings! I would love to join in again. I'm already raring to go for Halloween. I've been watching my movies and getting in the mood. And shopping, of course. Did anyone else notice the drastic increase in random departments with Halloween decor? I saw a Sonic the hedgehog guinea pig costume at PetSmart that I wanted to buy but don't have a piggy. Lol!

I just need the plan for the card. I will reach out individually as soon as I get a chance. I can do 30 cards anywhere.


----------



## thackerybinx (Aug 23, 2020)

You can still get the Dia De Los Muertos stamps on the official USPS website!💀


----------



## nik176 (Aug 22, 2020)

So excited to continue this tradition! I'm definitely in, no limit willing to send anywhere. 🎃


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

hallowmas said:


> Amazon sells them , overpriced but they have them


Yeah, I've seen them on Amazon but I'm definitely not paying those prices!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

thackerybinx said:


> You can still get the Dia De Los Muertos stamps on the official USPS website!💀


I did stock up on those!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Ladyfrog said:


> Yeah, I've seen them on Amazon but I'm definitely not paying those prices!


Zazzle used to be authorized to sell make your own postage stamps , those prices are similar to what the Amazon sellers is charging


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have 2 spots left if I haven't reached out to you!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Not taken part in a few years as I forget to join up

I'm in - unlimited and happy to send anywhere in the world
I'm UK based.. 🇬🇧


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2022 Halloween card exchange!
> 
> ...


Hi! Count me in!! Hope Everyone had a Great Summer!!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

nicolita3 said:


> I have 2 spots left if I haven't reached out to you!


Hi! Let’s exchange!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I'll start I'm in at this time for an unlimited number and will send anywhere.





Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I'll start I'm in at this time for an unlimited number and will send anywhere.


Hi! Let’s exchange!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

NYKate said:


> Hi! Let’s exchange!



I just sent you a private message.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Gothikren said:


> Hi guys I am in again this year and can send anywhere no limit of cards to send out. I can't wait.


Hi! Let’s exchange cards! 🎃


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

lizzyborden said:


> Also remember to send your address as well. I know it gets a bit confusing with all the messages coming in, but if I don't get an address in return or an acknowledgement I assume that person doesn't want to exchange. I usually try to hit like on the PM so that the sender knows I've received their info too. I'm trying to keep better track of who I've sent a PM to this time and will attempt to follow-up on those without a response as I don't want to miss sending a card to anyone who might be sending one to me.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi! Let’s exchange cards!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

NYKate said:


> Hi! Let’s exchange cards!


If you want to exchange with someone, just private message them. To do this just hover over their name and click on message on the lower right of the pop-up.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Cinthius said:


> Oh man, whoops! Thanks for catching it. Now I’m hoping I didn’t do that to all the other ones I have sent out! Ugh!


Hi! Let’s exchange cards again!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

joanneB said:


> Not taken part in a few years as I forget to join up
> 
> I'm in - unlimited and happy to send anywhere in the world
> I'm UK based.. 🇬🇧


Hi! Let’s exchange cards!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

At my limit for the homemade cards I am doing, but happy to send store bought to anyone else that would still like to exchange.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I've got an ambitious card design (which I borrowed from Pinterest) but it'll be worth it in the end!! I'm happy just to be making some progress through the assembly line. I should still make my personal deadline to ship by the end of September for an early October arrival.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Got my first card of the season over the long weekend - love it, thanks Jeff!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Just stopped at the post office and they had these stamp options.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I am at my card limit. I will be sending in a few weeks.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

NYKate said:


> Hi! Let’s exchange cards!


NY Kate, sent you a PM.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Still open for more cards! Hoping to have international mailed the last week of September and cards within the US mailed by the second week of October.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you Spookmaster!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Just signed, sealed and stamped the last of my cards! I’ll be sending them out around the end of September except for the ones going to the UK - those are getting popped in the mail this weekend just in case the Royal Mail strike delays things more than expected. 

Edit: Yes, I've hit my card limit for this one.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I finally had an opportunity to pick up supplies for my cards. I will start working on them whenever I get a few minutes of down time. If anyone else wants to exchange just message your address.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I still have room for any humm late comers... are you really late for Halloween cards it's only early Sept... anyway send me a PM


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

nicolita3 said:


> Just stopped at the post office and they had these stamp options.
> View attachment 767203


No way !!!!! The silhouette stamps !!!! They don’t have them online !


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

hallowmas said:


> No way !!!!! The silhouette stamps !!!! They don’t have them online !


Yeah, not sure if it was just my post office had a lot of extra stamps or what... I went to take my reaper package and when the guy saw it decorated for Halloween and I then requested stamps he said, "I think you'll like these..." and pulled out these ones. I got a sheet of the silhoette and a sheet of Day of the Dead.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

nicolita3 said:


> Yeah, not sure if it was just my post office had a lot of extra stamps or what... I went to take my reaper package and when the guy saw it decorated for Halloween and I then requested stamps he said, "I think you'll like these..." and pulled out these ones. I got a sheet of the silhoette and a sheet of Day of the Dead.


When the Local PO had the jack o lantern stamps I bought all they had ! Then I got more on line . I’m going to check the PO around my area !
I did send a note to the stamp fulfillment services to request more Halloween ones


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry, am I too late to join in? I am feeling more organized this year and have enjoyed this in the past. I am up for any limit.  🎃


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm joining late this year. I think I'll limit it to 20. Going to try to get something written but if you missed a past holiday (one of the past year) cards of mine and interested in one of those instead I'll be more than happy to send one out.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spookerstar said:


> Sorry, am I too late to join in? I am feeling more organized this year and have enjoyed this in the past. I am up for any limit.  🎃


Not at all. Send me your address.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

nicolita3 said:


> Yeah, not sure if it was just my post office had a lot of extra stamps or what... I went to take my reaper package and when the guy saw it decorated for Halloween and I then requested stamps he said, "I think you'll like these..." and pulled out these ones. I got a sheet of the silhoette and a sheet of Day of the Dead.


I checked my post office and they don’t have anything, not even the Day of the Dead stamps. However, I do have some Halloween stamps left over from last year. I’m pretty happy about that!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

If anyone has any openings and I am not on your list already I can take a few more. I did message a few people back this evening and messaged a few new people as well. 

I still plan to mail by Mid-October. I don't have a design in mind yet, but I have lots of inspiration, so something will come to me soon.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in!! Please PM me!! Can't believe this will be my 15th year!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow! It has begun!
Thank you! A scratch ticket? What a neat idea! I love the bookmark!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just updated my list and am up to 40. Just sent out a few requests and am open to more. No limit and will send anywhere.

Oh and I was sure I had someone on the list twice as the address seemed so familiar and it seems that two of you are neighbors! I'm envious! 

SomethingWicked1959 and Halloween In Gatlinburg, still haven't heard back from you. If you're still wanting to exchange, please PM me your address.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I'm in!! Please PM me!! Can't believe this will be my 15th year!!


I think you have me beat by a year or two... earliest card list I can find on my computer is 2011, but I think I might have started doing them in 2010. So at best this is year 11 maybe 12 for me. But I will say I've done ALL the exchanges throughout the year... Krampus - Vampy Valentines - Rotten Easter Eggs now Walpurgis - Red White and Dead July 4th.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have get my cards printed yet and will be mailing around the first of October. I have plenty of room yet So send me a pm


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I hit a speed bump. I think it’s time for a new black ink pad for stamping. I’ve used Stampin! Up and Staz On, which are both good, but does anyone have one that they really like?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Today is the first day that has felt like fall in the high desert mountains. It was foggy with a fine mist all day. After temperatures in the 90s this month it is a nice reprieve. Anyway, it was also the perfect day to start on cards. This year I want each one to be unique, no two alike, so I am starting early to make sure I get them all made in time to mail at the beginning of October.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Got my first card of the season over the long weekend - love it, thanks Jeff!


anything for you....


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

NYKate said:


> Hi! Let’s exchange cards!


where in NY are you Kate?


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Spookmaster said:


> where in NY are you Kate?


I live on Long Island


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> I hit a speed bump. I think it’s time for a new black ink pad for stamping. I’ve used Stampin! Up and Staz On, which are both good, but does anyone have one that they really like?


I have used black memento dew drop dye & chalk ink for stamps. I stamp with versefine clair black ink always now. And I love it. I haven't used a lot of different ones. But i'm also not really interested in trying anything else.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

🕸🖤🪦I'm in to exchange 15 cards anywhere.🪦🖤🕸


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Ditsterz said:


> I have used black memento dew drop dye & chalk ink for stamps. I stamp with versefine clair black ink always now. And I love it. I haven't used a lot of different ones. But i'm also not really interested in trying anything else.


Thanks for the info, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Lukewa said:


> Hey all! It's been a busy past couple of years. I was getting married two years ago and then last year I broke my ankle and was in miserable pain.... so this is my year to rejoin! I can take up to 30, will send anywhere. So excited to be back!


CONGRATULATIONS on your marriage!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Ok, I think this is the earliest I have ever finished my cards. I mailed my international card today, and will mail out the rest by the end of the month. Just waiting on the stamps I ordered from snail mail.


----------



## dollywilson91 (4 mo ago)

I'll join too. I can do 20 cards...US only. 🎃🍂🍁


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you christmascandy1! Love it all!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

the great pumpkin has dropped some greetings 🎃 
thanks go out to Christmas candy for the treats with the card 🎃
spookmaster the haunted studio did a painting for me . Black cat manor


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin has sent greetings across the pond .🎃


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Spookmaster said:


> where in NY are you Kate?


Amityville 👻


----------



## Chela625 (7 mo ago)

Had a rough day with my students, came home and saw I received my first card! Thank you so much christmascandy1. I IMMEDIATELY felt better! Its the little things, you know?!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> I hit a speed bump. I think it’s time for a new black ink pad for stamping. I’ve used Stampin! Up and Staz On, which are both good, but does anyone have one that they really like?


My go to inks are Rangers Archival Ink in Jet Black, Memento, Gina K. Designs Amalgam Ink and Simon Says Stamp Intense Black.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I nailed down the stamp I wanted to use, so have been brainstorming and on my way home from work last night I worked out a cool idea, so I'm in my crafty room this afternoon making a sample. If all goes well, I can start working on the pieces, then assembling.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I dug out all of my supplies today and found where the only other other time I did the card exchange was 10 years ago-2012! One other year I thought I would and started making them but never signed up. Well, since I already had a jump on it then I will go with that design. 
Apparently every other year I just bought stuff so now I have enough supplies to do the card exchange for another 10 years.


----------



## Sadie-spencer (Apr 3, 2015)

Just saw this post! I’m in! No limit…


----------



## SpookyUndertaker (7 mo ago)

Hey all been a while since I've been on. Seen this and would definitely be interested im participating limit 15 and USA only!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay All sorry but something wicked this way came. I had to drive EZ to the hospital on September 6. He got out on September 8th and then I called 911 to get him back to the hospital on the 11 he was back out on the 14. so needless to say I’ve been busy. I’ll answer all those who requested to ex change as soon as my internet comes back on. EZ is a bit older then I am and has many ailments associated with getting older. All is well for now.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG Skullie do what you need to do for EZ. I’m sure everyone will understand if you are delayed in responding and if needed sending cards. Healing energy is being sent for EZ!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Skullie said:


> Hay All sorry but something wicked this way came. I had to drive EZ to the hospital on September 6. He got out on September 8th and then I called 911 to get him back to the hospital on the 11 he was back out on the 14. so needless to say I’ve been busy. I’ll answer all those who requested to ex change as soon as my internet comes back on. EZ is a bit older then I am and has many ailments associated with getting older. All is well for now.


Oh no! I hope he is doing better! That must have been so scary for you (and not in the good way) 🥺


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I know I originally limited myself to 20 but I think I've already surpassed that number, so I will open it up to unlimited 🙂 Shoot me a message if you want to exchange 🎃


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Skullie hope he gets better and life gets a little easier. Take care of yourself, being a caregiver can be draining! 🍁


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Skullie said:


> Hay All sorry but something wicked this way came. I had to drive EZ to the hospital on September 6. He got out on September 8th and then I called 911 to get him back to the hospital on the 11 he was back out on the 14. so needless to say I’ve been busy. I’ll answer all those who requested to ex change as soon as my internet comes back on. EZ is a bit older then I am and has many ailments associated with getting older. All is well for now.


I hope he is better and I am sorry you had to go through that scare.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Skullie I hope things continue to to stay on a more normal course. Goes without saying don't over due it yourself and DO take care of you.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Skullie, no worries. Do what you have to do. Sending healing thoughts to you and EZ.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

For anyone who had their card to PanchoG sent back to them LAST Halloween, Frog spoke to our local PO and they promised him that the US is once again sending First Class letters to Australia. I've check with PanchoG and they still have the same Address if you'd like to send that card this year. 

Also I'll be away for the next few days hosting our weekend Halloween Camping Event. So be good. See you on Monday.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

got mine today!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Found a card in the car when I went to the PO today and another was in the mailbox when I returned home. Of course I put them somewhere really safe when I came home and am still trying to figure out where that is.  Also picked up t he international stamps today as those cards are the next priority.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Skullie I hope all is well. Sending healing vibes your way


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Skullie hope all is well , take time for yourself . Sending healing vibes


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin will be sending greetings october 1 st


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

my po had the day of the dead but no halloween whatsover..2 post offices in fact i checked


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

christmascandy1 said:


> my po had the day of the dead but no halloween whatsover..2 post offices in fact i checked


My post office doesn’t even have the day of the dead. The clerk said that he got those on six months ago and that they sold out quickly. Uhg! Thankfully I have some of the jacks and silhouettes that I hoarded from years past.


----------



## dollywilson91 (4 mo ago)

I got my first card back! Thank you christmascandy1! I 🧡 it all. I'm so glad I found this exchange. I love 😍 making Halloween cards! 
🍂🍁🎃💀👻🧙🎃🍁🍂


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi there, I have 9 spots left. USA only this year. I would love to exchange cards with you if we have not already exchanged our info via private message. Thank you


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Chela625 said:


> This seems fun, I'll try it. I'll start small, ten here in US only.


Jeff McIntosh, 931 Franklin Street, Watertown, NY 13601


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

If all goes well I’ll be printing cards this week and getting them sent out next Monday


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Secret Reaper is now done for me this year, time to get focused on getting my cards all addressed and ready to go!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I sent out all of my cards yesterday!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi everyone! I can still add some more people to my list. I just recently moved so I have been focusing on that before sending my address out. If we haven't messaged - please send me one!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Let’s fill those mail boxes with Halloween greetings 🎃


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I've seen this in the past but haven't gotten in on it. Can someone please explain how it works before I commit?
Thanks.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Tvling said:


> I've seen this in the past but haven't gotten in on it. Can someone please explain how it works before I commit?
> Thanks.


1) Decide how many cards you'd like to send out and either set a limit (ie 5, 10, 20, any number really) or decide on no limit, and decide if you want to send cards overseas or just within the states. (I don't set a limit and have done up to almost 50 the last couple of years, which is just about everyone in the thread, just to give you an idea of the higher end, but have also seen limits set as low as 5.)
2) These can be handmade cards, or store bought, or a hybrid (store bought but altered/embelished). They can be all the same card/card design; occasionally someone does variations and individualizes cards for each person. 
3) You post in this thread that you are in, what your limit is, and where you are willing to send to. You may or may not get as many as your limit, but you know you at least won't go over if you post a limit. 
4) Go through the thread and find participants, or wait for them to find you. They will either private message you through the "Conversations" feature, or you message them. You simply ask if they'd like to exchange cards, and also exchange your mailing addresses. This is done through private conversations so our addressess aren't advertised all over the place in this thread. 
5) You then mail to everyone on your mailing list, and you receive that many cards in return. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> 1) Decide how many cards you'd like to send out and either set a limit (ie 5, 10, 20, any number really) or decide on no limit, and decide if you want to send cards overseas or just within the states. (I don't set a limit and have done up to almost 50 the last couple of years, which is just about everyone in the thread, just to give you an idea of the higher end, but have also seen limits set as low as 5.)
> 2) These can be handmade cards, or store bought, or a hybrid (store bought but altered/embelished). They can be all the same card/card design; occasionally someone does variations and individualizes cards for each person.
> 3) You post in this thread that you are in, what your limit is, and where you are willing to send to. You may or may not get as many as your limit, but you know you at least won't go over if you post a limit.
> 4) Go through the thread and find participants, or wait for them to find you. They will either private message you through the "Conversations" feature, or you message them. You simply ask if they'd like to exchange cards, and also exchange your mailing addresses. This is done through private conversations so our addressess aren't advertised all over the place in this thread.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm in. Can do 25-30 anywhere.
Thanks.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

sneakykid said:


> WHAT?! Darn!
> 
> Okay, I just called the USPS online stamp store, and the gentleman over the phone said some years they don't release Halloween stamps. He said it was a bummer, too, because they are missing out on advertising/marketing.


Huh. I got two different types of Halloween stamps about 2 weeks ago.......


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Tvling said:


> Huh. I got two different types of Halloween stamps about 2 weeks ago.......


Are they leftover from last year?


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi - sorry been missing in action!!! been a bit manic here in UK last couple of weeks and affecting my work for the Commonwealth War Graves! 
( send loving vibes to help us with our new PM!!! ) 

Got a couple of cards already, mine are ready to go go - just need to add addresses and get to post office to get them sent over!! 

Again sorry been away from here!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Got my first card of the season 🎃
Dollywilson91 - thank you for the vintage inspired card and bookmark!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Best wishes with everything Skullie. 🙏

I can add more to my list. I'm already way over my limit. Lol! Anywhere is ok.
I think I have reached out to everyone. There are several I did not hear back from. Please message me if you want to exchange and I missed you.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

sneakykid said:


> Are they leftover from last year?


To be honest, I don't know. I asked if they had any and they said yes, two different kinds so I got one of each....


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received my first cards and they are both so cool. Thank you dollywilson91 and christmascandy!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you Larualouthatewho for explaining.... couldn't have done it better myself. I recall in the old days when the excahnge was first started it could easily go over 100 cards or more. Mid 50's in the highest I've ever done.

I have received two cards so far... 
on early on from Spookmaster Thanks for the early greetings.
And one on Monday from dollywilsoon91 - What a nice thing to come home from after and exhausting weekend hosting our Halloween camping event.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Stamps - Frog was able to order the Silhouettes stamps when they were still showing on the web site he now has those, They also had the Disney Villains then but they refunded his money since they didn't have them any longer. BAHHHH. 

I've been working on our cards and hope to have the overseas ones going out in the next day or two the rest soon after. 

YES I still have room for anyone interested message me.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Julianne said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> I would love to join in on the fun again this year. It has been a rough year starting in Feb with my dear father suffering a stroke. Things are still sketchy but hope things will start to turn for the better soon.
> I'm away at camp until the 27th, if anyone would like to exchange with me I'll get back to you after I get back.



I'm in....Jeff McIntosh, 931 Franklin Street, Watertown, NY 13601


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

christmascandy1 said:


> would love to exchange with u..Plz Pm Address


Jeff McIntosh, 931 Franklin Street, Watertown, NY 13601


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Sadie-spencer said:


> Just saw this post! I’m in! No limit…


Jeff McIntosh, 931 Franklin Street, Watertown, NY 13601


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received two more cards today. Thank you to Nicolita3 and Chocolatechip1979 and family!

This one is from Chocolatechip1979 and family.










And this one is from Nicolita3.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Chocolatechip1979 and family for the spooky card and artwork!


----------



## 123dreamwatcher (4 mo ago)

I would love to join! I have a limit of 15. Anywhere will be fine.


----------



## *Sinsation* (4 mo ago)

*Hope im not too late 👻 This sounds like so much fun!!! No limit & will send anywhere! Message me* 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Mailed mine out yesterday!!!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you dollywilson91 for the beautiful card and tag!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

OK all went to get my cards cut and hated how it was going. I have now come up with a new idea. I am hoping to still get the cards mailed on Monday but this idea is new for me so......


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks go out to nicolita for the awesome vintage greetings 🎃
Chocolate chip for the creepy card and the awesome photo card 🐈‍⬛


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm doing my cards this weekend, so if you want to exchange with me just send me a PM 🎃


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

My cards are finished! I was able to spend most of my day in my craft room finishing up a movie, watching Hocus Pocus 2 and several episodes of a tv show all while putting together everything. Now I just need to add addresses. I expect them to be in the mail by Wednesday!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm still trying to locate the two misplaced cards I've received so I can give proper thanks.

As for my cards, I'm starting a bit backwards this year as I started with envelopes and am making cards to fit. Spent the last few hours making 50 blank cards and now it's a matter of embellishing each one. My goal is for no two to be alike, but we shall see. International will go out tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest and US cards will likely be mailed as I finish them up. I'll be away three days next week, so I've given myself a deadline of October 11th to get them all finished and in the mail. Also hoping to stop by a local attraction and pick up something special for a few cards as well.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Cards went out yesterday! (unless you're in the UK, then yours went out middle of last month) 👻 🎃🦇


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I received a few cards but neglected to come here and post. I love witches and the wonderful feel this one brings. Thank you Dolly!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Next this cute owl! SpookMaster did you burn the edges to get that look? Beautiful


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

And finally with wonderful vintage card with so many little extras, thank you ChristmasCandy!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I will be getting the international ones out this week for sure and the others won’t be too far behind. Happy October! 🧡🎃


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have space for a few more cards, message me if you want to exchange! 👻


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

*Sinsation* said:


> *Hope im not too late 👻 This sounds like so much fun!!! No limit & will send anywhere! Message me* 🎃🎃🎃


Jeff McIntosh, 931 Frankliin, Watertown, NY 13601


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Spookerstar said:


> Next this cute owl! SpookMaster did you burn the edges to get that look? Beautiful
> 
> View attachment 770205
> View attachment 770206


Wife makes own cards..she did....


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Received an awesome creepy card and pic from chocolatechip1979!


----------



## 123dreamwatcher (4 mo ago)

darrellarose said:


> View attachment 770292
> Received an awesome creepy card and pic from chocolatechip1979!


I like the Black Cat one!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

At last I have a few minutes. To all of you wonderful people who have sent us well wishes, I thank you. We had another rocky weekend with EZ unable to keep food down.( which is not good for a diabetic). Four Doctors rush to get him in to see the cardiologist who has started to pull medications back which seems to be working. Over medicated!!!, But it means he is getting better and he doesn't need so much. I have also tried to take Stinkerbells advice and get some ME time. So a nice plate of spaghetti, comfy cloths and I put Hocus Pocus II on. Oh Yes and a little Wine. Slept like a baby. The dog even slept to 7:00 am. I am trying my best to get the cards out. I haven't got too many finished. But I will have them out this weekend. I'm sorry for the delay but I just couldn't help it. Thanks Stinkerbell and all you Monsters for your kind words and thoughts.

I may have missed it but "X-Pired" and "Halloween in Gatlinburg" I'm still dragging addresses for you.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I received my first two cards yesterday! Thank you dollywilson91 and chocolatechip 1979! I love them and have displayed them on the valance above my pantry where I will display all the cards I get from this forum.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you chocolatechip 1979 for the wonderful creepy card


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I've received cards and am trying to get mine finished this week to send hopefully by the end of the week. I got roped into helping with a micro conference which took up my free time over the last two weeks that I wasn't expecting, sooooo.... yeah, working on it. I'll post some thank-you's soon!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

So excited for the card exchange! Thank you to everyone who has exchanged info! 🎃


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Skullie so sorry to hear you've had another round of health issues with EZ. I'm happy that you took a little ME time to recover your strength. No worries on the cards I think we all get it so DO NOT stress about it. 



Skullie said:


> At last I have a few minutes. To all of you wonderful people who have sent us well wishes, I thank you. We had another rocky weekend with EZ unable to keep food down.( which is not good for a diabetic). Four Doctors rush to get him in to see the cardiologist who has started to pull medications back which seems to be working. Over medicated!!!, But it means he is getting better and he doesn't need so much. I have also tried to take Stinkerbells advice and get some ME time. So a nice plate of spaghetti, comfy cloths and I put Hocus Pocus II on. Oh Yes and a little Wine. Slept like a baby. The dog even slept to 7:00 am. I am trying my best to get the cards out. I haven't got too many finished. But I will have them out this weekend. I'm sorry for the delay but I just couldn't help it. Thanks Stinkerbell and all you Monsters for your kind words and thoughts.
> 
> I may have missed it but "X-Pired" and "Halloween in Gatlinburg" I'm still dragging addresses for you.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Morre cards to give thanks for
Chocolatechip197 - For the creep card Thank you
nicolita3 - For the Witchy card and recipe... the punch brings back memories of on a friends mom would serve with BOOZE in it.
darrelrose - What a creative card and lovely Boo sign. Thanks so much


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Finally got my cards in the mail today!









Please let me know if in a week you haven't gotten mine yet and I quickly get another together and mailed out again.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wanted to take a second to say thank you to: 
* ChristmasCandy1
*Darrellarose
And
* ChocolateChip 

I haven't allowed myself to open any of these yet because I felt it wasn't fair until I had mailed mine out. So I think now that I have sent my cards off, on my next day off I am going to sit down and savor opening up these spooky seasons greetings with a cup of coffee. 

Hope all are well and that everyone is taking a bit of time to stop and smell the plethora of pumpkin spiced items. 🎃


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you to Goth Kitty Lady! I love the card and cannot wait to try the fortune fish!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Skullie said:


> At last I have a few minutes. To all of you wonderful people who have sent us well wishes, I thank you. We had another rocky weekend with EZ unable to keep food down.( which is not good for a diabetic). Four Doctors rush to get him in to see the cardiologist who has started to pull medications back which seems to be working. Over medicated!!!, But it means he is getting better and he doesn't need so much. I have also tried to take Stinkerbells advice and get some ME time. So a nice plate of spaghetti, comfy cloths and I put Hocus Pocus II on. Oh Yes and a little Wine. Slept like a baby. The dog even slept to 7:00 am. I am trying my best to get the cards out. I haven't got too many finished. But I will have them out this weekend. I'm sorry for the delay but I just couldn't help it. Thanks Stinkerbell and all you Monsters for your kind words and thoughts.
> 
> I may have missed it but "X-Pired" and "Halloween in Gatlinburg" I'm still dragging addresses for you.


I'm glad you got some down time and much needed rest! I hope EZ continues to improve. No worries about cards - I think we all can understand and you take all the time you need. Much more important things for you to do right now 🎃


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Darellarose for the book of shadows card and pumpkin ornament 🎃


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Never popped on to say thank you to ChristmasCandy1- LOVE the black cat card, bingo ticket, and vintage goodies!

Today I am putting together the "goodie" I want to tuck inside my cards. Then addressing time!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you christmascandy1 for the card. My granddaughter and grandson were fighting over who got the light up sticker!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spookmaster, thank you for the cool card and bats, love it!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Skullie don’t stress yourself. I am so glad to hear EZ is doing better. I will continue to send healing energy ❤


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

A Ty goes out to

Christmascandy1-looking forward to the bingo scratch off
Goth kitty Lady- I wish my cards turned out as good as yours
nicolita3- love the mini potion labels
darrellarose- the BOS is PERFECT
Chocolatechip1979-scary- I watched the movie as a child and it scared the crap out me
dollywilson91- love the vintage vibe


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

International cards went out a few days ago and I'm slowly working on the rest. I did manage to locate the misplaced cards and will be giving proper thanks in a day or two when things aren't so hectic. Hopefully I'll be able to get to the post office today for more stamps.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Overseas cards went out on Monday and the locals went out yesterday..


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you to Holly Haunter & Red Flayer! Love the card and the awesome stickers!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

The cards I've received so far! I love them all!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

nicolita3 said:


> The cards I've received so far! I love them all!
> View attachment 770598


I love your card display! Is that the wood pumpkin stack from Michaels?


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ladyfrog said:


> I love your card display! Is that the wood pumpkin stack from Michaels?


Yes it is! I painted it and then added the clips to it.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks go out to darrellarose for the totally cool vintage cat ornament and the awesome book of shadows card 🎃
goth kitty lady for the super cute ghost and pumpkins card 🎃


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you to Holly Haunter and Red Flayer and to CallyIn!










Holly Haunter & Red Flayer: My LO adores the cat stickers, and I like the classic colors of the card!
CallyIn: I love the texture of this card!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks to Hallowmas boo kitty for the awesome card. It has been added to the collection of other awesome cards from awesome people!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just popping in for a moment to say that over half of my cards are ready to drop off at the post office in the morning. I can probably finish up two more and then I'm going to run out of an essential item and will need to make a run to the dollar store in hopes that they have what I need. I'm helping in my daughter's classroom this afternoon and have a meeting this evening and a class tomorrow. Wednesday I'll be working as the school librarian, so it may be Thursday before the rest are out. Also lost my crafting space thanks to the 30° nights as I had to bring the two massive plants that had been enjoying the deck inside for the winter.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks go out to the following for some fantastic cards! Hallomas Bookitty love the card and festive napkin. Shadow Panther beautiful card and insert,
X-pired love the canvas card, gotdisney? My favorite witches on a beautiful card. Thank you all so much!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been a LONG weekend Frog and I did the kinda local hearse parade and viewing then spent the evening at their haunted house with the hearse all decked out -


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

So I have some thanks to hand out for cards we received over the last several days
Goth Kitty Lady - Thanks for the cute ghost card
hallowmas - Thank you for the witchy pumpkin card
Holly Haunter and Red Flayer - Sending thanks for the Halloween greeting.
X-PIred - Thank you for the cute felt ghost card
AsH-1031 - Thanks for the creative 3D zombie card
123dreamwatcher - WOW Thanks for the beautifully handcrafted card. Just beautiful.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

X-Pired said:


> Spookmaster, thank you for the cool card and bats, love it!
> 
> View attachment 770491


quite welcome...wife handmade cards....


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Popping in to say, my cards have taken flight!!!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

thanks go out to Ash-1031, love the card, sticker & VooDoo doll. TVling love the card with the drawings.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Sorry my cards are late! I sent them all out today! Expect them soon!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Oh they are on time... Well YAY. I can still do more if any one wants to join in.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you to: Goth Kitty Lady (the fish was right on - I AM tired!), Holly Haunter and Red Flayer (love the stickers), X-pired (witch's brew is always good!), Hallowmas (such cute little ghosts!), Stinkerbell and Frog Prince (I especially love the frogs), Shadow Black (appreciate the personal touch - I didn't even realize I've been a forum member for 4 years!), and 123dreamwatcher (gorgeous handmade card!) for the awesome cards! I got way behind on opening cards and had a big stack to open tonight 🎃


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I received some last week and haven't made it back here to say thanks. I love the creativity of all the cards this year.
Thank you Chocolatechip for the fright!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you to Darrellarose, one of the spider sprinkles dropped out and made me jump  🎃
Thank you to X-Pired for the beautiful vintage witch card, I like how you attached it to the card so it swivels around 
and Thank you to Holly Haunter and Red







Flayer, such cute stickers


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Okay. Confession. I can't think up stuff on my own but I can copy like no bodies business. I saw nicolita3's post with her card holder and decided to make a version of my own because the top of my valence was getting too full of all the great cards from the wonderful folks on this forum.

Thank you to Halloweeeiner, X-Pired, Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, Callyln and WitchyKitty for the awesome cards. You guys are so creative, makes me feel inadequate as my cards are nothing like yours!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I was thinking of copying Nicolita too, such a great way to display your cards and enjoy them all season


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> I was thinking of copying Nicolita too, such a great way to display your cards and enjoy them all season


Exactly! I found the Happy Halloween sign at Dollar General for $7. I already had some mini clothes pins so I painted them black and hot glued them to the back. Thanks nicolita3 for the great idea!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-PIred - Thank you for the awesome cool card


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received two more cards. Thank you to Halloweeeinar for the pumpkin card and to tvling for the Halloween greetings!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got more cards yesterday so on with the Thank Yous
Tvling - Thanks for the lovely Halloween greetings
Callyln - Thank You for the cute mummy card
Shadow Black - Thanks for the Creepy Scene and the lovely name cards inside.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Going to finish up my cards this weekend and get them out Monday! If anyone still wants to exchange, I have a few more spots open!!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you to Gothikren for the cute card and pumpkin ornament and to Stinkerbell & Frog Prince love the graveyard pic card and tombstone card!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I put my cards in the mail today 🎃 Only two weeks behind schedule 😆


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Cards in the mail today!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Gothikren for the cute spider card and pumpkin ornament!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Halloweiner for the spooky haunted house card!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you to Halloweeeiner for the wonderful haunted house card!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

VeeCat said:


> Going to finish up my cards this weekend and get them out Monday! If anyone still wants to exchange, I have a few more spots open!!


Check your inbox


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

*I just mailed out the Halloween cards today. I’m sorry for the late cards but I am working again at the Halloween Haunted Attraction again. I get paid well to scare the pants off of people!! 👻🎃*


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Hi all,
I've been MIA. I have 52 Halloween exchange messages in my inbox thank you all for the invites. I can't reply to each 1 individually as I have injured myself. Took a trip over the dogs bed & fell into an open dresser drawer breaking 3 ribs! I purchased all my cards & stickers, etc. & are sitting on my desk. Sadly I'm not going to be able to do my Halloween 🎃 cards this year. 😢 I'm just not up to the task. It's the highlight of Halloween for me and I so enjoy every aspect of the card exchange. I've been trying to get things done around here so I could devote time to doing cards. But the 3 broken ribs are pretty painful and I just need to take it easy & concentrate on healing. So I'm gonna have to sit this 1 out, but I'll be watching from the sidelines to see all the pictures you all post. I'm so bummed about it, but it is what it is. I usually do the Reaper too, I had started shopping for it but just not sure if that will happen either. So again to all of you that invited me to exchange cards Thank you so much. Looking forward to seeing all the pictures of your Halloween cards. Happy Halloween 
Somethingwicked1959 🎃🐈‍⬛
( Valerie )


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Lukewa said:


> Hey all! It's been a busy past couple of years. I was getting married two years ago and then last year I broke my ankle and was in miserable pain.... so this is my year to rejoin! I can take up to 30, will send anywhere. So excited to be back!


I just broke 3 ribs & have to sit this 1 out this year. I'm so bummed. I broke an ankle In 2007, 7 places 1 plate 12 screws, 2 surgeries, physically therapy, a wheelchair, a walker, a cane, many pain pills, arthritis in my ankle and now I have a limp. Broken ankles suck. I hope you're all healed up. It was a long road back. Happy Halloween 🎃🐈‍⬛


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

If we exchanged info and you don’t receive a card from me please lmk asap so I can resend


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Hi Shadow, 
U did send me ur info way back in August but I see I didn't reply & u closed the thread. So sorry I didn't get back to u. I've been sick off & on & just broke 3 ribs. So I'm not going to do cards this year. I'm so bummed. But u have fun & I'll see u next year. Happy Halloween 🦇


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

I FINALLY finished my cards last night and put them in the mail today. I had one overseas card, so sorry if that ends up being late. But I hope everyone enjoys them. I have loved all the ones I have been receiving!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

No worries-broken ribs can’t be fun. Tripping on animal beds I know all to much. See ya next year 💀


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

the great pumpkin has delivered greetings 
thanks go out to tvling for the happy Halloween greetings 
callyln for the cute mummy card 
gothikren for the zombie eyeball card 
ash for the Halloween night card and cute zombie doll 
stinkerbell and frog for another wonderful cemetery photo hallows eve card 
shadow black for the Sam hain greetings 
halloweeeiner for the awesome haunted house card 
🎃


----------



## Chela625 (7 mo ago)

Thank you to Shadow Panther, Gothikren, LLR, got disney?, Spookerstar, and Spookmaster for the greetings! They were greatly appreciated when I got home from the hospital (angry appendix)! I have sent mine out today, I hope you all get them on time. Happy Halloween


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Chela625 said:


> Thank you to Shadow Panther, Gothikren, LLR, got disney?, Spookerstar, and Spookmaster for the greetings! They were greatly appreciated when I got home from the hospital (angry appendix)! I have sent mine out today, I hope you all get them on time. Happy Halloween


Ouch! I hope you got rid of your angry appendix and are feeling better!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Lizzy Borden for the retro themed card and Spookerstar for the witchy card and stickers!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Preparations for The Big Day are in full-swing around here, and I've a tad behind as a result, but did want to at least quickly drop in to say:

Our cards are finally finished and will go out in the morning (better late than never!)
Thanks to everyone who put so much time and effort into the cards we've already received


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Received a few cards last week I need to send thank you’d for
Thank you to Hallowmas boo kitty. Love your return address label. I want to go to the Black Cat Lounge 😊🐈‍⬛


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

This cute one from Callyln. I am new to card making so I am fascinated on how you made the mummy textured.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you to Halloweeener for this colorful fall feels card. Happy Pumpkin day to you too!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

This gorgeous cemetery scene from Stinkerbell and Frog Prince. What a great idea to use your spooky trips to graveyards to create your cards. 🧡🎃


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

This sweet card from TVLing. The rat is adorable and I love you included your own artwork


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Defenestrator said:


> Preparations for The Big Day are in full-swing around here, and I've a tad behind as a result, but did want to at least quickly drop in to say:
> 
> Our cards are finally finished and will go out in the morning (better late than never!)
> Thanks to everyone who put so much time and effort into the cards we've already received
> ...


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Received a good bit of cards over the weekend. Thank you to Spookerstar for the beautiful bat card with the stickers and wall cling, Batty Patty for the cute pumpkin card, LLR for the awesome death party card and tattoos, Lizzyborden for the amazing vintage look card and ticket, and to byondbzr for the cute card and cookie recipe!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I finally mailed out the last of my cards this morning. I am saving the incoming cards to open when I can relax and enjoy it. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow! 🎃


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> This cute one from Callyln. I am new to card making so I am fascinated on how you made the mummy textured.
> 
> *After I colored & inked my mummy, he was sprayed with Tim Holtz Distress Resist Spray. I like the look & feel it gives to items its sprayed on. If you decide to try it, just be mindful of where you spray it. I use a splat box, but still had some overspray so I had to use my kitchen stove scraper to remove it. *


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Received a few more cards today. Thank you NYKate for the creepy IT card with the awesome extras, Lady Arsenic for the adorable cat card and Skullie, EZ & Coby Zettle for the amazing pop up card.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

It's a Halloween miracle - finally got my cards done this weekend. They'll be in flight soon!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you to Lady Arsenic! The benefits of living next door to your card exchange buddy. I received some extras with my card, homemade apple sauce and homemade plum jam 🧡


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Tvling said:


> Okay. Confession. I can't think up stuff on my own but I can copy like no bodies business. I saw nicolita3's post with her card holder and decided to make a version of my own because the top of my valence was getting too full of all the great cards from the wonderful folks on this forum.
> View attachment 771028





Spookerstar said:


> I was thinking of copying Nicolita too, such a great way to display your cards and enjoy them all season


You guys are making me blush! I came up with the idea on a whim this year. I usually hang the cards on garland but they get heavy and sometimes fall. I needed something more sturdy and came up with this.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

This is how the card holder looks today,i got a lot this week!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Skellies, Ez and Coby for the cool 3D card! 
Thank you LLR for cute witchy card and stickers/bat eraser!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

More cards have arrived, thank you to 123Dreamwatcher. I love the layering and 3d effect of this card


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Gothikren what a fun zombie hand and tag.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ash such a wonderful New Orleans feel to this card. And I love the potion kitty sticker


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks LLR sending spooky and creepy thoughts your way too


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Hallow Pumpkin you just have spent days making these origami bats. Thank you and I will give him a good home 🎃


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Don’t we all want to visit Creepy Hollow? Thank you to Julianne for sharing photos of their haunt last year. Such a great idea for a card


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been MIA. I have 52 Halloween exchange messages in my inbox thank you all for the invites. I can't reply to each 1 individually as I have injured myself. Took a trip over the dogs bed & fell into an open dresser drawer breaking 3 ribs! I purchased all my cards & stickers, etc. & are sitting on my desk. Sadly I'm not going to be able to do my Halloween 🎃 cards this year. 😢 I'm just not up to the task. It's the highlight of Halloween for me and I so enjoy every aspect of the card exchange. I've been trying to get things done around here so I could devote time to doing cards. But the 3 broken ribs are pretty painful and I just need to take it easy & concentrate on healing. So I'm gonna have to sit this 1 out, but I'll be watching from the sidelines to see all the pictures you all post. I'm so bummed about it, but it is what it is. I usually do the Reaper too, I had started shopping for it but just not sure if that will happen either. So again to all of you that invited me to exchange cards Thank you so much. Looking forward to seeing all the pictures of your Halloween cards. Happy Halloween
> Somethingwicked1959 🎃🐈‍⬛
> ( Valerie )


WOW! So sorry for your injury!! Your health & healing comes first!! You take care of yourself and we will all exchange cards in the future!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Lukewa said:


> Hey all! It's been a busy past couple of years. I was getting married two years ago and then last year I broke my ankle and was in miserable pain.... so this is my year to rejoin! I can take up to 30, will send anywhere. So excited to be back!


Congratulations on your marriage!! So sorry about your ankle and glad your feeling better!!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Defenestrator said:


> Preparations for The Big Day are in full-swing around here, and I've a tad behind as a result, but did want to at least quickly drop in to say:
> 
> Our cards are finally finished and will go out in the morning (better late than never!)
> Thanks to everyone who put so much time and effort into the cards we've already received
> ...


Love your display!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

nicolita3 said:


> This is how the card holder looks today,i got a lot this week!
> View attachment 771429


Love your card holder!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Spookerstar said:


> Thank you to Lady Arsenic! The benefits of living next door to your card exchange buddy. I received some extras with my card, homemade apple sauce and homemade plum jam 🧡
> View attachment 771410
> View attachment 771411


Lucky You! And the homemade treats too!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been MIA. I have 52 Halloween exchange messages in my inbox thank you all for the invites. I can't reply to each 1 individually as I have injured myself. Took a trip over the dogs bed & fell into an open dresser drawer breaking 3 ribs! I purchased all my cards & stickers, etc. & are sitting on my desk. Sadly I'm not going to be able to do my Halloween 🎃 cards this year. 😢 I'm just not up to the task. It's the highlight of Halloween for me and I so enjoy every aspect of the card exchange. I've been trying to get things done around here so I could devote time to doing cards. But the 3 broken ribs are pretty painful and I just need to take it easy & concentrate on healing. So I'm gonna have to sit this 1 out, but I'll be watching from the sidelines to see all the pictures you all post. I'm so bummed about it, but it is what it is. I usually do the Reaper too, I had started shopping for it but just not sure if that will happen either. So again to all of you that invited me to exchange cards Thank you so much. Looking forward to seeing all the pictures of your Halloween cards. Happy Halloween
> Somethingwicked1959 🎃🐈‍⬛
> ( Valerie )


So sorry this happened! I've been in casts two different times, and breaks are no joke! Take it easy on yourself!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been MIA. I have 52 Halloween exchange messages in my inbox thank you all for the invites. I can't reply to each 1 individually as I have injured myself. Took a trip over the dogs bed & fell into an open dresser drawer breaking 3 ribs! I purchased all my cards & stickers, etc. & are sitting on my desk. Sadly I'm not going to be able to do my Halloween 🎃 cards this year. 😢 I'm just not up to the task. It's the highlight of Halloween for me and I so enjoy every aspect of the card exchange. I've been trying to get things done around here so I could devote time to doing cards. But the 3 broken ribs are pretty painful and I just need to take it easy & concentrate on healing. So I'm gonna have to sit this 1 out, but I'll be watching from the sidelines to see all the pictures you all post. I'm so bummed about it, but it is what it is. I usually do the Reaper too, I had started shopping for it but just not sure if that will happen either. So again to all of you that invited me to exchange cards Thank you so much. Looking forward to seeing all the pictures of your Halloween cards. Happy Halloween
> Somethingwicked1959 🎃🐈‍⬛
> ( Valerie )


SomethingWicked, so sorry you are hurting and can not join in. Take care of yourself and look forward to next year! 👻


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm so happy my bats are arriving (somewhat safely)! I do love origami. Sad I wasn't able to write anything new this Halloween. But now I know how to fold origami bats. So at least I learned something new.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Spookerstar said:


> Don’t we all want to visit Creepy Hollow? Thank you to Julianne for sharing photos of their haunt last year. Such a great idea for a card
> View attachment 771460


thank you! I had alot of fun making these. Although it was not an easy decision on which pics to use!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Well it's been a busy few days but I get a rest before the next rounds of Hearse events this weekend. LOTS of thanks to send out.

Ladyfrog - Thank you for the trick or treat greetings
lizzyborden - Thank you for the Poe Raven greetings
LLR - Thank you for the lovely harvest moon and witch card
HalloweenPumpkin - Thanks for the Bat He'll have a good home here. 
Skullie, EZ and Coby - Thanks so much for you great creative interactive card.
Lokai - Thanks for your lovely Black Flame card.
Lady Arsenic - Sending you thanks for the cute little pumpkin card.
Ditsterz - Thank you for the vintage feeling greetins.
byondbzr - Thank you for the card and YUMM Frogs favorite cookie a Snickerdoodle Recipe. 
Halloweeeiner - Thanks for the Halloween greetings. 
Spookerstar - Many thanks for the BOO-tiful handmade card and vinyl cling
Gothikren - Thank you for the cute humm hedgehog card
Julianne - Thanks for the vignette of spooky photos in your card.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've had a hectic few weeks and a bit of a snafu in my card list where the amount of stamps I'd used didn't match up to the amount of cards I'd already sent. Thankfully it was a matter of pulling a card from the first batch which I needed to find a bigger envelope for. So all the hours of double-checking message really didn't need to happen, but I did discover two I neglected to add to my list. So there's about five or six cards left to go and I just turned the heater on in my crafting area and will finish them up tonight. I have a stack of cards to be opened yet, so please bear with me.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I have soooo many thanks to hand out! I'm finally home at a descent time & want to say hi/thanks/ I'm loving all these creative cards!
Thanks to 
NY Kate
Skullie 
Lizzy Borden 
LLR
Spookerstar 
DarellRose
Red Flayer & Holly Haunter
ChocolateChip1979 
Stinkerbell and Frog Prince 
HallowmasBooKitty 
WitchyKitty 
Shadow Black
Carla
The Book of Shadows/black flame candle maker!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

You guys are all so creative and talented! Thank you for taking the time to send these, I'm really enjoying them!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

More wonderful cards to send thanks for. Byondbzr what a great idea to share a recipe. How have I forgotten about snickerdoodles? Yum!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the colors and feels if this card. Part of our outdoor decorations (crypt) include all the gang from NBC. Thank you Ditsterz!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lokai great theme for your card this year. I love all the natural elements you sent as well. Perfect to cast a spell and yep, I lit the candle!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Frog thank you for the cute spider card. I do want to play bingo 🧡


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Skully! Wow, just wow! How do you even make a 3d card like that? The ghosts are adorable and is that a family photo? 🎃🧡


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you Lady Frog for the cute card and stickers!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

So we are finally empty nesters and sold our house this summer to down size. Of course I’m still in an RV behind our boat shop so my customers get to enjoy my card display this year! Lol


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

All of my cards were mailed out yesterday!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

All of my cards have been mailed now. Now for the fun of opening and displaying all the cards I've received!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

darrellarose said:


> So we are finally empty nesters and sold our house this summer to down size. Of course I’m still in an RV behind our boat shop so my customers get to enjoy my card display this year! Lol
> View attachment 771534


I love your display!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Lauralouthatswho for the card and potion bottle stickers! It took me way too long to realize the little compartments opened to reveal surprises 😆 and I absolutely loved the artwork on the envelope! Very imaginative and fun!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Clowns creep me out, so can you imagine my fright opening this card? Thank you NYKate for the hand drawn card. The clown balloon only enhances the creep factor. I love the book mark!


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello All,
My 2nd Halloween in the USA. I got *21* responses and fulfilled all of them. My theme this year was Hocus Pocus- In honour of the 30 years and the new release (Hocus Pocus 2), which was okay . I loved seeing the witches and looking forwrd to HP3 next year!

Thank you for all the cards thus far- I have gotten *15 *. love the creativity and the stickers.

Thank you all for making Halloween my time! 12 days to go but I celebrate up till Nov 7th.


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

Spookerstar said:


> Lokai great theme for your card this year. I love all the natural elements you sent as well. Perfect to cast a spell and yep, I lit the candle!
> View attachment 771526
> View attachment 771527


I'm glad you liked it- thank you all for this group- I love it - All the best this season. Halloween is all year round - and many don't know it actually is the start of Yule etc!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lokai said:


> Hello All,
> My 2nd Halloween in the USA. I got *21* responses and fulfilled all of them. My theme this year was Hocus Pocus- In honour of the 30 years and the new release (Hocus Pocus 2), which was okay . I loved seeing the witches and looking forwrd to HP3 next year!
> 
> Thank you for all the cards thus far- I have gotten *15 *. love the creativity and the stickers.
> ...


How fun your second Halloween in the US. Hope it is extra special and you keep the spirit all year long! 👻 🎃


----------



## dollywilson91 (4 mo ago)

I know it's not over, but just had to post a thank you for making my first year of this exchange so much fun! I've sent out Halloween cards for years, but rarely received any back. So, this has been an absolutely wonderful experience. And the cards!! So beautiful, so creative and the senders are so generous. I made a card hanger out of cardboard and burlap to affix them to, but love and appreciate the pictures of how others displayed them too. Thank you all so much! 🎃👻💀🧡💛💗


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

More cards to send thank yous for
Lauralouthatswho - Wow what an interesting card.... ALL those little windows. Thanks for the fun 
Sadie-spencer - Thank you for the lovely haunted house card.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

FYI - I'll post sometime next week the sign ups for Krampus/Chrismas card exchange in hopes of catch more folks before we drift away till next year so be on the look out.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

🦇 I adore my bats being everywhere!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Lokai: The Hocus Pocus book and goodies inside were on point! 
Batty Patty: My toddler went "Ohhh!" at the glitter and was very excited by the pumpkin!
Skullie, EZ, and Coby: Great pop up card as usual! I like all the details on it!
NYKate: Amazing drawing! That bookmark is unique and cool!
lizzyborden: I love all the vintage pieces in this and the movie ticket!

Thank you for all these spooktacular cards!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Batty Patty! I love pumpkins!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Spookerstar said:


> Clowns creep me out, so can you imagine my fright opening this card? Thank you NYKate for the hand drawn card. The clown balloon only enhances the creep factor. I love the book mark!
> View attachment 771611
> View attachment 771612


Thank You!


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

I am stressing. I dropped all my cards in the post office drop box on 10/14. I always send one to my mom too who is local to me. She has not received hers. I have not seen on here that anyone has received mine. It’s been a week! I am stressing that the 40+ cards I have sent out are lost. Anyone encounter this before? I weighed them, so I know I have enough postage, but they were bulky and could not go through a mail sorter. Maybe that is why it needed extra time?


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Cinthius said:


> I am stressing. I dropped all my cards in the post office drop box on 10/14. I always send one to my mom too who is local to me. She has not received hers. I have not seen on here that anyone has received mine. It’s been a week! I am stressing that the 40+ cards I have sent out are lost. Anyone encounter this before? I weighed them, so I know I have enough postage, but they were bulky and could not go through a mail sorter. Maybe that is why it needed extra time?


I received your card this week. I think Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

CallyIn said:


> I received your card this week. I think Tuesday or Wednesday.


Oh thank goodness! Thank you too for letting me know. I guess I was overthinking per usual. 🙄


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you for the cute ghost card and sticker, hostesswiththemostess!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Cinthius said:


> I am stressing. I dropped all my cards in the post office drop box on 10/14. I always send one to my mom too who is local to me. She has not received hers. I have not seen on here that anyone has received mine. It’s been a week! I am stressing that the 40+ cards I have sent out are lost. Anyone encounter this before? I weighed them, so I know I have enough postage, but they were bulky and could not go through a mail sorter. Maybe that is why it needed extra time?


I haven't received a card yet but I'm sure it will get here before long. Mine went out in stages with the last few being mailed Monday. Last year people across the country received their card before a friend 10 miles away (but in a different zip code) received hers.


----------



## 123dreamwatcher (4 mo ago)

*Thanks to Cinthius, Chocolatechip1979, Stinker bell and Frog Prince, Spookerstar, and Lauralouthatswho for the cards! I really enjoyed all the creativity that went into all.*


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Mailed my second batch. Can still take more.


----------



## dollywilson91 (4 mo ago)

I got your card today - it is SO cute and creative!! Thank you! 😊 🎃👻💀🏰🍂🍁


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I mailed my cards almost 2 weeks and only a few seem to have arrived so far. Just have to be patient sometimes 🎃


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone interested in keeping in touch thru the year on social media?


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I have received many cards. I think almost all of them. I will be opening them all together. 
not sure about anyone else but I tend to stay away from this thread until I open them. That way I don’t get spoilers and can enjoy each one when I open them. 
As for those waiting for cards from me… they should be arriving any day. They were mailed out on the 18th.


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

hello, I had suggested a whats ap or messenger ap or maybe a Facebook group- But someone would ahve to draft rules to ensure no toxic issue arises.


----------



## 123dreamwatcher (4 mo ago)

Ladyfrog said:


> I mailed my cards almost 2 weeks and only a few seem to have arrived so far. Just have to be patient sometimes 🎃


I think I got yours yesterday but I will look again.


----------



## 123dreamwatcher (4 mo ago)

Spookmaster said:


> Anyone interested in keeping in touch thru the year on social media?


I would!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay all, I am in the process of opening all the cards now. I have been on the back burner for a while. Yes EZ had more trouble. If we could get rid of the vomiting we could see the light at the end of the tunnel here. I will do my best to thank you all over the next few days. Thanks for all your help in listening and keeping me afloat.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Cinthius said:


> I am stressing. I dropped all my cards in the post office drop box on 10/14. I always send one to my mom too who is local to me. She has not received hers. I have not seen on here that anyone has received mine. It’s been a week! I am stressing that the 40+ cards I have sent out are lost. Anyone encounter this before? I weighed them, so I know I have enough postage, but they were bulky and could not go through a mail sorter. Maybe that is why it needed extra time?


Sorry to read this! That happened to me when a post office clerk said I will take care of your Christmas cards and then people got it after the holiday.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Skullie said:


> Hay all, I am in the process of opening all the cards now. I have been on the back burner for a while. Yes EZ had more trouble. If we could get rid of the vomiting we could see the light at the end of the tunnel here. I will do my best to thank you all over the next few days. Thanks for all your help in listening and keeping me afloat.


I hope EZ will be better soon!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi! Thank You for the awesome cards and I will post this week. I have Covid so I have been out of sorts this past week.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Skullie said:


> Hay all, I am in the process of opening all the cards now. I have been on the back burner for a while. Yes EZ had more trouble. If we could get rid of the vomiting we could see the light at the end of the tunnel here. I will do my best to thank you all over the next few days. Thanks for all your help in listening and keeping me afloat.


I'm sorry to hear he's still having trouble. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I got a couple more cute cards to share!
Thank you for this pretty ghost Hostesswiththemostess!















This one must have taken some time! This is so original! It looks like a card catalog drawer from an old library.....















And two little potion labels! Thanks LauraLouThat'sWho!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Dollywilson91- thanks for beautiful handmade witch card & vintage tag

Gothikren- thanks for the adorable handmade kitty card with pumpkin tag

Halloweiner- thanks for the cute jack o'lantern card

Stinkerbel l& Frog Prince- thanks for the handmade spooky graveyard card & tombstone cutout. 

Tvling- thanks for the halloween card with all the traditional spooky stuff on it

Shadow Black- thanks for the cemetery card with the tombstone member picture


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

X-pired- thanks for the adorable handmade burlap witch tag

Spookstar- thanks for the spooky handmade mummy card & tatoos & stickers

LLR- thanks for cute halloween card decorated with halloween staples & tatoos & eraser 

Skullie- thanks for the awesome handmade card. I have some of the same die cuts but im not that creative.

Batty Patty- thanks for the the cute handmade jack o'lantern card


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Defenstrator I love the creepy but beautiful card and poem! Thank you!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Sorry, I've been MIA. My party was Saturday and I always take the week prior off from work and haven't even been online until today. I need to thank the following people for their AWESOME cards. My card holder got full quick!!!!

darrellarose
Hallow Pumpkin
Batty Patty
Sadie-Spencer
Lauralouthatswho
VeeCat
Chela625
Cinthius
Hostesswiththemostess
lizzyborden
NYKate
Ditsterz
LLR
Spookerstar
Julianne

I kept all my envelopes so I could thank everyone when I got back to work but just noticed one of the envelopes didn't have a return address. I will look through my cards tonight so I can thank you personally tomorrow!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Had a busy rainy weekend at the Haunted Woods with the hearse club.... but I have more cards to send out thanks for.
Michael_candles - Thank you for the Glitters Greetings
Batty Patty - Thank you for the Pumpkin in it's glittery finery, Love the prints on the envelope 
NYKate - Thanks for the creepy clown and all the little swag inside.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't do social media here and via email is how I keep in touch. Social Media is a rabbit hole I'd fall down and never have time for anything else. 

Oh a different note I started the Krampus/Christmas/Kallikantizaros/Yule Card Exchange has been started in hopes of catching more of us before we head off for our long winter naps.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Lokai for the cool creepy card! I like the extras you included! 
Thank you NYKate for the It themed card! I will have to sneak the balloon into my display somewhere 💀
Thank you Hostesswiththemostess for the spooky ghost card! 👻


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Tvling said:


> Sorry, I've been MIA. My party was Saturday and I always take the week prior off from work and haven't even been online until today. I need to thank the following people for their AWESOME cards. My card holder got full quick!!!!
> 
> darrellarose
> Hallow Pumpkin
> ...


I thought I was being smart by saving all the envelopes so I would be sure to thank everyone who sent me a card, but it hasn't worked out so well. I think I forgot to thank Shadow Black and Lokai for the awesome cards. I so hope I haven't forgotten to thank anyone else. I'm going to have to come up with a better system for thanking people next year!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So many to look at this morning. We were busy with one of three parties we are hosting this past weekend. I think the next two will be easier now that the house/buffet are all set up. I need to check the mailbox tonight, I bet I have a pile of wonderful cards. 
Stinkerbell I have never done the Krampus card exchange. I will check that out.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a little time to send thanks before my next meeting, got quite a few cards over the weekend!
Thank you Cinthius for the pet spider and tarot cards. What a fun idea. I have to know how you made the stamp on the back a different color then the wax??


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

And now for next level from Lauralouthatswho…respect! I have seen others post and comment but wow, I love the details like the handles are embossed and the envelope address was even special. Thank you for this treasure and the potion labels







🧡


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at this beautiful Poe inspired card from Lizzy Borden. I wonder what I can get for the ticket? Maybe a raven?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you Defenstrator and all of Revenant Manor for this gothic beauty. Great poem


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I like this scary pumpkin snowman guy, and thank you Chela625 for the spell. I stopped for a lotto ticket, maybe if I hold that over the pumpkins it would work even better. 🎃💰


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

This sparkly treasure is from Batty Patty. Thank you! I love how you printed images on the envelope. Impressive


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ghostly fun, thank you Hostesswiththemostess! I love the demon skull sticker.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ghostly fun, thank you Hostesswiththemostess! I love the demon skull sticker.
View attachment 772080
View attachment 772081


oops double post


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

This next one with the cute kitty sticker is from Sadie Spencer! Love the pumpkin faces 🎃


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

This one with a witchy sparkle is from Michael_candles! Great address labels


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

And my last thank you goes to VeeCat. Adorable miniature washi tape. When I opened the card it was booby trapped!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Spookmaster said:


> Anyone interested in keeping in touch thru the year on social media?


I would love to keep in touch!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ya'll. October seemed like it would never get here and once it did, I blinked and now H'ween is a only handful of days away! ☠☠☠ I haven't even had a chance to do all the fun Fall things I wanted to! Darn work & other obligations anyway.
I promise I haven't forgotten to send out my cards! I have them, plus my list of addresses - I just need a minute to sit down and put them together. 
I've gotten some great cards already, too 🧡


----------



## nik176 (Aug 22, 2020)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has sent me a card!!
I am currently storing them unopened in my boo bucket until Halloween 🎃 couldn’t think of a more perfect place to keep them!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Look! I got a card from the UK! I'm hanging on to this stamp!








Thank you Joanne! I love skellies & pumpkins! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I am so excited, my first international Halloween card. Thank you to Joanne! I love the vintage feel and the stickers


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Spookerstar said:


> I have a little time to send thanks before my next meeting, got quite a few cards over the weekend!
> Thank you Cinthius for the pet spider and tarot cards. What a fun idea. I have to know how you made the stamp on the back a different color then the wax??
> View attachment 772053
> View attachment 772054
> View attachment 772055


Yay! I am so glad to see you got the card and love it! I started with the mini tarot last year and I really loved doing it. I am pretty sure I’ll be adding it every year now.

I also really enjoy doing the wax seals, so thanks for asking! It’s metallic markers. I can send a pic of them tomorrow if you would like, but they are sold in silver and gold. I’m not too fond of the gold look, so I just do silver. I have seen some people use different colors of eyeshadow and smooth it on the seal with the applicator or your finger. I also buy silver metallic shimmer dust that I mix into the wax.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Batty Patty for the sparkly pumpkin card and cool decorated envelope!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Cinthius said:


> Yay! I am so glad to see you got the card and love it! I started with the mini tarot last year and I really loved doing it. I am pretty sure I’ll be adding it every year now.
> 
> I also really enjoy doing the wax seals, so thanks for asking! It’s metallic markers. I can send a pic of them tomorrow if you would like, but they are sold in silver and gold. I’m not too fond of the gold look, so I just do silver. I have seen some people use different colors of eyeshadow and smooth it on the seal with the applicator or your finger. I also buy silver metallic shimmer dust that I mix into the wax.


I used wax seals this year but never thought of adding the marker. Great idea!


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Spookerstar said:


> I used wax seals this year but never thought of adding the marker. Great idea!


I was excited to see several people using wax seals! Yes, the marker is super easy and makes it pop.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I am sooooo far behind on my thank-you's, but wanted to send a HUGE THANK-YOU to everyone I've received cards from so far. 

The handmade cards always amaze me, the classic cards always delight me, and I am so appreciative of all of the thoughtfulness put into this card exchange. So many great inserts too...stickers and clings, bookmarks, balloon, pictures and art, recipes, a napkin, fortune fish, taro cards, confetti, poems, the black flame candle to light, an eraser...it is all so fun!! 

I might take a cue from some of you and switch it up next year. I think I'll start saving the cards (love the bucket idea), and open them near the end of October.

Thank you (so far) to:
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, Spookmaster, Hostesswiththemostess, nicolita3, LLR, Sneakykid, X-pired, Gothikren, lizzyborden, hallowmas bookitty, Ash-1031, Goth Kitty Lady, Chela625, Defenestrator, Ladyfrog, darrellarose, lady arsenic, byondbzr, CallyIn, Lokai, VeeCat, Julianne, Holly Haunter, Michael_Candles, Cinthius, Batty Patty, NYKate, Chocolatechip1979, JoanneB, Spookerstar, HallowPumpkin, Ditsterz, Halloweeenier, Dollywilson91, Sadie-Spencer, Tvling, 123dreamwatcher!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

A few more cards have arrived. 
Thanks to veecat for the season's greetings
Joanne - Thank you for the vintage Cat greetings.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Did everyone get a card from me?

I am still missing a bunch so far-I will send a mass thanks on the 31st


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

nik176 said:


> View attachment 772121
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has sent me a card!!
> I am currently storing them unopened in my boo bucket until Halloween 🎃 couldn’t think of a more perfect place to keep them!


I have the Boo basket too! I love your Frankenstein Valentine!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Lady Arsenic, Thank You for the cute Devil card
Nicolita 3, Loving the vintage Witch card with the recipe of Witch’s Brew
Defenestrator, Love the visual Skeletons, the forest and Poem
Spookmaster, I love Universal Monsters and really like the Dracula card with the Poem


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin has filled my mailbox with many greetings 
Loki the spell book and candle greetings 
joanne the sparkle pumpkin greetings 
Cindy my cats love the spider , the wax seal is awesome.
lady frog feline wicked card
Sadie spencer the 3d card
vee cat love the washi tape and cat stamps 
hwtm for the orange ghost card 
skullie and ez and Colby the wonderful spooky card 
batty patty for the sparkling pumpkin card 
nik176 the vintage Dracula card 
Laura that’s who the library card and cats whiskers 
hollow pumpkin the purple bat is home 
spookerstar the cat silhouette sticker and cute little kitty on the back 
LLR for the cute card 
Michael candles love the wax seal the sparkle Halloween card 
lizzy Borden the Poe card and movie ticket 
lady arsenic the adorable kitty and pumpkin card 
byondbzr the kitty and pumpkin boo and the pumpkin cookie recipe 
julie and the creepy hollow 
defenestrator awesome card from the revenant manor 
thank you all


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Shadow Panther said:


> Did everyone get a card from me?
> 
> I am still missing a bunch so far-I will send a mass thanks on the 31st


I did get your card yes. I also sent you out one, but I think my cards are delayed somehow. Only a few people have gotten them and I have sent out almost 50 cards.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, I always love your Cemetery cards and now the added design on the back of the card and the bonus stencil card
Joanne (from England) I really like the vintage card of a cat, pumpkin and mouse and the Queen’s stamp is a keeper!
Skullie, EZ & Coby, I love the 3D design and just amazed by the artwork you put into it


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Holly & Red Flayer, I really like the card with the skull, bat & cat
Byondbzr, I like the Halloween card and the recipe for the cookies! 
Spookerstar, I enjoyed your homemade card with witches legs stuck upside down in a pumpkin and inside the skeletons greeting and the stickers and cat decal
Michael_Candles, I am loving your homemade card of the witches cauldron in red glitter and everything else in glitter


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

LadyFrog, Thank You for your homemade card of the pumpkins and the owl sticker
LauralouthatsWho, Thank You for your hand crafted card of a medical cabinet that is amazing craftsmanship (or craftswomenship). The details that went into it were amazing artwork and your envelope design, WOW! I also like the 2 stickers that go with the cabinet.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Chela 625, Thank You to the pumpkin carriage that reminds me of Cinderella and the instructions for the pumpkin candle lights, which I used to do too
VeeCat, Thank You for Halloween card with the fun inserts of spiders, moon, bats…Oh my!
Darrellarose, Thank You for your cute Halloween card and the big fun vampire lips
Halloweeeiner, Thank You for the spooky Halloween card of a haunted house


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Ash-1031, Thank You for the lovely Witch card and the Voodoo foam doll which I could use!
X-Pired, Thank You for the homemade one sided card with the witches hat
Callyln, Thank you for the homemade card of a mummy trick or treating and inside the slew of bats flying


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

HostesswiththeMostess, Thank You for your homemade card of a Ghost with glitter
Sneakykid, I really like the handcrafted card of the Witch and Cauldron and the recipe that I plan to make for a cold winters night and the insert
Hallowmas boo kitty, Thank You for the cute Halloween card
TVLing, Thank You for the homemade card with a spooky design


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

BattyPatty, Thank You for your homemade design of a pumpkin and the poem inside the card and really digging the envelope
Shadow Black, Thank You for your homemade card, the Samhain Blessing and the awesome note card of my name and when I joined, I felt really touched by it
Lizzy Borden, Loving the creepy homemade card of the skull and inside of the card
Wyndbourn, Thank You for your cute Halloween card with the great stickers on the envelope and the vintage stickers inside the card


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Christmas Candy 1, Thank You for the vintage Halloween card that I love and the extra detail you put inside the card with the spooky stickers
Cinthius, Thank You for the Halloween card with the mini Tarot cards which I am due for a reading, and the cool spider attached to the card
Chocolate Chip 1979, Thank You for the scary Halloween card from the movie The Exorcist which I slept with the light on for 2 weeks when the movie first came out! LOL and also, love the vintage photo of a Vampire Cat


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

O.Lokai, WOW!! I loved your homemade card and every detail you put into your design. You made the movie Hocus Pocus come alive again with the instructions to light the black candle and my matches will be ready to light and I will say “It is time Witches”! And the spooky spell to turn someone into a cat, I am going to do at work…LOL. I also love the insert of the leaf’s.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I finally got the large pile of cards on my desk opened and put up for display (because I finally had somewhere to display them). Apologies to all for the delay, and thank you so much for all the lovely, lovely cards!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a bunch of cards to send thanks for and have received seven this week. I know I'm still missing a few and hope all of mine have arrived safely. I did catch at least four cards that I forgot to sign, so there's a good possibility that one may have slipped by me.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you nik176 for the vintage post card, stickers and little tarot card. Love it!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

I have about 8 that I haven’t received, not worried but please let me know if you have not received mine yet. I will send another!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Cinthius- Thanks for the cute candy corn card with the tarot cards & hanging spider in the web. Wonder what those tarot cards mean for me.

Hostesswiththemostess- Thanks for the sweet ghost card.

Joanne- Thanks for the adorable witch kitty card.

Veecat- Thanks for the jack o'lantern card with all the spooky confetti.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Lizzyborden- Thanks for the witch trial themed card with stickers. Its very unique.

Laurolouthatswho- Thanks for the curiosity specimen cabinet card. It is very creative.

Defenstrator- Thanks for the creepy skeleton card. The poem inside was lovely.

Spooky Spoof- Thanks for the cute ghost card with the autumn confetti & spooky stickers & the lucky coin.


----------



## gotdisney? (Apr 5, 2014)

I have cards! And love them all!
Darrellarose-perfect book of shadows and pumpkin card
ShadowBlack-love the picture and forum card
MichaelCandles-I love sparkle!
Chela625-thank you for the Halloween magic
I have another at home that I know of, not sure who from yet. I’ve been flooded out of the house for the past month and fingers crossed will get back in the next few days. No Halloween this year so I’m extra glad I did this exchange. Hope everyone received mine as I mailed them the beginning of the month.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Got two more cards today: thank you Defenestrator and SpookySpoof!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello everyone, I can't believe it's almost Halloween! I haven't had a chance to thank everyone I've received cards from before now, so here I go.

Hostesswiththemostess, Lukewa, Lauralouthatswho, LLR, Gothriken, lizzyborden, hallowmas, Goth Kitty Lady, Shadow Panther, StinkerbellandFrogPrince, Skullie, HollyHaunter, Cinthius, Chocolatechip1979, Batty Patty, Spookerstar, Spookmaster, X-Pired, TVLING, dollywilson91, NYKate, & Halloweiner. There are still a few I am waiting on. 

I've loved them ALL and I truly appreciate all of them. I also love all the extra trinkety bits that are included. I hope everyone has received mine!

We're having our five Great Nieces over tonight to play games, have pizza, make s'mores and decorate Halloween cookies. We may even do some Halloween crafts, that is if the twin four year old tornados let the older ones (7, 12 & 16) do anything. Hubby & I are looking forward to it.


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> Cinthius- Thanks for the cute candy corn card with the tarot cards & hanging spider in the web. Wonder what those tarot cards mean for me.
> 
> Hostesswiththemostess- Thanks for the sweet ghost card.
> 
> ...


If you need help deciphering the tarot, then send me a message! That goes for anyone that is interested.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

darrellarose said:


> I have about 8 that I haven’t received, not worried but please let me know if you have not received mine yet. I will send another!


Me too!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Thank You Luke for vintage Halloween card that I love! 🎃


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Lauralouthatswho, thank you for such a fun card! What a cool idea!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you, you didn't sign your name, but thank you who ever you are, the Taro card is going on my fridge!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Cinthius for the tarot/spider and web card 🎃 I will have to hide the spider from my cat because she steals plastic spiders 😆 
Thank you nik176 for the vintage postcard and tarot card 🎃 
Does it mean anything that I received two tarot themed cards on the same day? 🤔 Those who knows more about tarot will have to tell me!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Defenestrator - Thanks so much for the Spooky Skellie card.... right up my alley
Nik176 - Thank you for the humorous Drac VS 7 Brothers card.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I love the detailed photos a lot of people posted! Here are what I've received so far. Thank you everyone for the fantastic cards this year! I had so much fun opening them and hanging them up! I put all the little gifts and stickers and stuff on my little Halloween tree. I will need a bigger one for sure next year. Happy Halloween to one and all!!! 🎃


































Thanks to Ash- The stickers,tarot card, card with retro black cat and moon, and totally cool zombie ginger bread man (I put him on my tree!) are all awesome. I love that retro look!
Byondbzr- I love the flying witch card and ghost sticker! I have to try this snicker doodles recipe, thank you!
CallyIn- Thank you for the trick or treating mummy card. Just beautiful, your skills are impressive!!! 
Chela625- Thanks for the pretty pumpkin patch in moonlight with bats! Very seasonal to get me in the spirit!
Chocolatechip and family- Thanks for the very creepy card with whatever that thing is!!! I love it!!! 
Cinthius- I love the cute spider, stickers, tarot cards, and pumpkin card with awesome Tim Burton quote. Thanks!!!
Darrellarose- Thank you for the awesome ghost and bat cut outs. Love the haunted house grave yard card! I hung them on my little Halloween tree.
Defenestrator- I love the beautifully spooky poem and the eerie, serene setting with the skeleton frame. Just beautiful! Thanks!
Ditsterz- Such a cute baby witch Vintage look card! Love it!!! This will be an ornament for the tree. 
Dolly- Your card was the first to arrive. Thank you! I love it! She's a lovely witch! Ornament for the tree is great too!
Goth Kitty Lady- I love the ADORABLE/ terrifying ghost card and fun fortune teller fish! Thank you!
Gothikren- Thank you for the ghost ornament and black cats card! I love them!!!
Hallowmas- Thanks so much for the cute bat card, cute witch owl, and Iove the poem!


















Holly Haunter and Red Flayer- Thank you for the classic Halloween card and bat sticker!!!
Hostess- I love the cute glitter ghost card with dracula sticker. Thanks!
Joanne- Thanks for the retro cat card and stickers!!! Love it!
Julianne- Thanks for the card and cool cat sticker. Your yard haunt looks awesome!!! Well done!
Lady Arsenic- I love the cute card! Perfectly Halloweenish!
Ladyfrog- Thanks for the cool stickers and card. Love the little jack o lanterns!
Lauralouthat'swho- I love the window card! So cool and different! Thanks!
Lizzyborden- Pretty pumpkin! Thank you! Cool bat woman photo. I have to get me that outfit!!!
LLR- Thanks for the haunted house card and stickers and eraser! Love it all!
Lokai- This is amazing! Thank you for the hocus pocus card. I love that spell! This will be an ornament for sure.
Lukewa- Very cool retro owl and jack o lanterns card. Thank you!!!
Nik176- I love the Dracula card, moon tarot card and stickers! Thank you! Now I have to watch this movie.
NYKate- Scary, evil clown card with a party in it! Thank you! Love the glitter and balloon!
Nicolita3- Thank you for the vintage witch card with stickers. I love it!
Shadow Panther- Such a cool card. I love the spooky gates scene and Samhain blessing. Also, my very own Halloween Forum Member Card!!! Thank you!!! I love it all.
Sneakykid- Thank you for the witch in the cauldron card and stickers. Very cool! I am definitely going to try this cheeseburger recipe! 
Spookmaster- This is a great card with a sensible warning. Be careful who you marry. LOL! And a lovely poem. Thanks! 
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince- I always love your graveyard cards! This one does not disappoint! What is it about cemeteries that is so calming yet eerie? Love it! Thanks! Also love the tombstone card.
Spookerstar- Love the vintage vibe skeletons and jack O'Lantern with witch! Thanks! 
Skullie- Thank you for the very cool haunted house and ghosts. I love it!!! Such a cool card!
Tyvling- Love this classic Halloween card! Thanks!
VeeCat- Thank you! Love this classic card. Very pretty! Love the glitter as well!
X-Pired- Thanks for the Ghost and bat card! Very cute!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I love how everyone has displays for their cards. I need to do that next year. 
Shadow I haven't received one yet, but maybe the mail is slow. 
Cinthius, I would love to know the message in my tarot cards 🖤 🧡


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Batty Patty said:


> I love the detailed photos a lot of people posted! Here are what I've received so far. Thank you everyone for the fantastic cards this year! I had so much fun opening them and hanging them up! I put all the little gifts and stickers and stuff on my little Halloween tree. I will need a bigger one for sure next year. Happy Halloween to one and all!!! 🎃
> View attachment 772404
> View attachment 772404
> 
> ...


I love that you put all the extras in the tree! So cute!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a few more cards to give thanks for. 
thank you to Nik175 for the postcard, tarot card and fun stickers.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

And thank you to Lukewa for this vintage card.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Received two cards today. So excited! Thank you LukeWa for the cute card and Spookybella977 awesome card. Especially love the confetti!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I got 2 more today, it's perfect timing!















Thanks Lukewa! I love the kitty!








The wax seal is AMAZING!















Thank you Cindy! I love the dangling spider!


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

NYKate said:


> View attachment 772237
> 
> View attachment 772236
> 
> O.Lokai, WOW!! I loved your homemade card and every detail you put into your design. You made the movie Hocus Pocus come alive again with the instructions to light the black candle and my matches will be ready to light and I will say “It is time Witches”! And the spooky spell to turn someone into a cat, I am going to do at work…LOL. I also love the insert of the leaf’s.



You are welcome- the card exchange is one of the things I look forward to every season with your people-Thank you all for making them unique and me feeling a part o something more.


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

I sent out 21 and got 16 up to today. I'm hoping the others comes soon.
I should ahve time this week to list the names and thank you all.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Lukewa for the cute vampire card! Did you do the calligraphy on "trick or treat"?


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Ladyfrog said:


> Thank you Lukewa for the cute vampire card! Did you do the calligraphy on "trick or treat"?


I sure did. I wanted to do more but have been sick for 3 weeks so that's all I could muster. My plans were bigger than my energy levels this year!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for all the time, creativity and thought you put into your cards! I love opening and seeing them all! 

Lauralouthatswho- LOVE your Cabinet of Curiosities! So much detail!

Spookybella977- The Edward Scissorhands card is so sweet! ♥

BattyPatty- Love the Pumpkin and the glitter ribbon trim!

Skullie- LOVE the pop up card, so unique and the imagery is beautiful! Thank you for brightening all of our days while you are dealing with EZ's health issues. You are amazing and strong, thinking of you guys!

Hostesswiththemostest- The ghost is so cute! Thank you for the sticker!

LLR- Love the bat card, thank you for the stickers!

NYKate- OK, awesome "IT" you drew! Love him, and thank you for all the extras. The balloon and magnet are fabulous touches!

Spookerstar- I adore the x-ray skull card! Thank you for all the extras, and cannot wait to find a home for the vinyl black cat!

Darrellarose- OMG, the book of shadows is amazing and love the table scatter and spider!

Hallowmas- Love the full moon witch card!

Shadowblack- The cemetery card ROCKS and thank you so much for the personalized Halloween Forum membership card! Thank you also for the Samhain greetings! 😊

Holly Haunter- Love the colors and lettering on your card, thank you for the stickers!

Gothikren- Love the zombie hand! Thank you for the cute pumpkin!

Stinkerbell & Frog- I live the cemetery on your card, and the gravestone diecut! Thank you so much for always setting these exchanges up!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you to nik176 for the awesome card!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you to all who sent cards. I will add them to all the previous years cards.


I did not receive cards from the following people and hope they are at the PO today

Spooky Spoof
Can't Wait
hostesswiththemostess
Nomadmik
Spookmaster
Spookybella977
Spooky Undertaker
thackerybinx
lisa48317
Lukewa
nik176


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a larger number then usual of cards still to arrive. Hope they show up this week. In the mean time I have started the Krampus Card exchange thread hope to see some of you join in.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

SpookyBella your Edward Scissorhands card is amazing! I loved the little leaves that dropped out too


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I received this awesome card just in time from Sadie Spencer. So cute! I love it! Thanks Sadie Spencer!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I received another card yesterday. Thank you Lukewa!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Lukewa, got your card yesterday as well - an adorable little Frankie, thank you! Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know there are a few I haven't received and was worried they may have been stuck in the postal system. If you haven't received one from me let me know
The ones I didn't receive were from - Can't Wait, NomadMik, Shadow Panther, Thackerybinx, SpookySpoof, and Lisa48317
Also totally understand if things got crazy and you were not able to send. Take care everyone! Only 363 days until the next Halloween 🎃


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I received another card today, from SpookyBella, thank you so much, I love it. 

I'm missing four cards.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Spookybella for the Edward Scissorhands card! It's spooky cute 🎃


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Recieved 2 more cards since Halloween... sending out Thank yous to
Spookybella977 - for the cute scissorhands card
Lukewa - for the little Frankie card


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Spookerstar I will send you another card. I am so sorry. I try to make sure everyone gets a card


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Lukewa, thank you I love the card!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I got a little wooden ghostie in the mail! Thank you Can't Wait, he's adorable! I'll post a pic tomorrow, he's already found a spot for himself on my desk.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Got my last card today! Thank you:
SpookyBella - It's nice to have Edward come visit my shelf.
Dolly W - I love the Vintage hand made stuff
Shadow Panther - Spooky vibes very pretty!
Hallowmas Boo Kitty - Very cute! I love it
Stinkerbell & Frog Prince - I adore how nice the frame for RIP is!
Tvling - Adorbs!
LizzieBorden - I love kitties and the ticket!
VeeCat - CONFETTI FUN TIMES!
Hostesswiththemostess - Glitter Ghost Bam!
Lauralouthatswho - This is amazing I loved opening all these! Also I need to find bottles for these labels!
Spookerstar - I love the decal I will find somewhere for my new cat! I'll be sure to wear the new temp tattoos soon!
Cinthius - I love getting reading from you! This years meant: First is High Priestess - Explore the subconscious for wisdom and find what's important to yourself(me). Second Three of Cups - Cause for Celebration Great Abundance and Happiness, Flourish. Third King of Swords - Work with a mentor for a mutually beneficial situation/energy/person. Together might mean seeking wisdom will cause a celebration and a mutually beneficial area of life.


Thank you all so much I love doing these maybe next year I can jump in earlier and have something more special for guys!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I received two more cards. Thanks to Can't Wait for the adorable wooden ghost! Love him! And thank you Spooky Bella for the Edward Scissorhands card. Too cute!!


----------



## LLR (Aug 15, 2019)

I apologize for not thanking everyone individually, but it has been a hectic October. Here is my display for all the wonderful cards we received! I am missing a few this year, but I know USPS has not been the best, so I am hoping they still show up!! Thank you to all who make coming home everyday & getting super excited over an envelope in the mail!!! Hope everyone had a spooky Halloween!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you Spookybella977 for the card. Got it yesterday!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hope everyone had an awesome Halloween 🎃 
its Finally cold here in Phoenix ❄☃


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> I got a little wooden ghostie in the mail! Thank you Can't Wait, he's adorable! I'll post a pic tomorrow, he's already found a spot for himself on my desk.


The ghostie:


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you, Cindy, for the cool card! What a neat idea with the web!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I received another card yesterday, from ThackeryBinx. Thank you so much your card is awesome, I love the fallish yet spooky theme on the outside and all the bats on the inside.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

More thank you s go out to 
can’t wait the little wooden ghost is so cute
lukewa the cute skeleton card
spookybella the super cute Edward scissors hands 
nykate the awesome pumpkin card 
from across the pond spookyspoof for the lucky coin and the cute little card


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Lukewa i got my card back that I sent you , they claimed more postage needed . I will be sending your card out today


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

just wanted to tell everyone i loved all of my cards,,,from far and wide..cant wait till next year ..as everyone of them is different..Happy Fall Ya"ll!!


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Loved, loved, loved all the cards this season. I'll re-read them every month until NEXT October......



Spookmaster


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah thank you Shadow, USPS is so unpredictable!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got the cutest wood Ghost from Can't Wait! Thanks ever so much he's sitting on my desk next to the skull planter I got for a reap a few years back.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Still have a larger number then normal cards that have not arrived - 7... Hope to see them soon.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Thackerybinx for the handmade spooky-eye forest card, stickers and treats! I love the googly eyes 👀


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I hope everyone got my cards. I got one back today that I sent to my son, saying the address is incorrect? I'm really confused. No idea what is going on with USPS.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I received a card yesterday from thackerybinx. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## gotdisney? (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you Lukewa and Nicolita3!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ladyfrog said:


> I hope everyone got my cards. I got one back today that I sent to my son, saying the address is incorrect? I'm really confused. No idea what is going on with USPS.


I had that happen an exchange or two ago... got a card back as no such address... check and double check yep I put it on right... emails the person I was sending to... yep it's right... went to the PO will did they move... NO... well I can see this is a real address I can't tell you why the sent it back as not a real address... resent it and it arrived.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

thackerybinx-Adore the spooky forest card with stickers & treat.
Spookybella977-Love the Edward Scissorhands themed card with the cutouts.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I've recieved another beautiful card! Sorry I haven't been active here, I've been loving all the creativity, the envelopes, the cards they're all beautiful, thank you everyone! I got this one yesterday! Very unique! Thank you Vicky!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Lukewa said:


> I sure did. I wanted to do more but have been sick for 3 weeks so that's all I could muster. My plans were bigger than my energy levels this year!


I had Covid during the month of Halloween so I understand!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Vicky, Thank You for your awesome homemade card of the forest! All the little details you worked on are amazing! I also loved the inside of the card with the poem, the bats, the bonus card with the stickers and the extra cool stickers too!!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

SpookyBella977, Thank You for the cool card of Edward Sisscorhands!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Gothikren & Spookybella!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I received three cards yesterday! 
thank you to Can’t Wait for the fun ghost. I like the idea of an alternative card and he is adorable 🥰


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you to SpookySpoof. Always exciting to get international cards and this one not only had a British feel but was packed with spooky surprises


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

And thank you to ShadowPanther. Such an adorable kitty 🐈‍⬛ 🐈‍⬛


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you thackerybinx 
for the awesome fall forest Halloween card 🎃


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Received another Halloween Card today from SneakyKid! Thank you, I love it. 

Not sure what is up with the USPS as it was mailed on October 12th.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got a card over the weekend sending thanks to thackerybinx for the spooky forest greetings.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I stopped going to the post box for a few days because I was getting sick of all the _political_ flyers but stopped today and I had two wonderful cards. Thank you to thackerybinks for the wonderful home made card. I love the googly eyes and the bats inside. Very creative


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

And thank you to lisa48317. An adorable pumpkin and yes, it was a great Halloween. I have loved participating this year. It brought a whole new dimension to Halloween. 🎃🧡


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

We just got back from a two-week overseas trip, and I returned home to more Halloween greetings. Thank you so much to the following:

Spookybella977, thackerybinx, lisa48317, Lukewa, nik176, and Can't Wait

I came home to seeing Christmas everywhere, but these greetings helped keep Halloween alive for just a little while longer.


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

Mine went out kind of late. Did anyone get one yet?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I’ve never received one


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Not yet


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I received 2 more cards. Yesterday from thackeraybinx and last week from lisa48317. Thanks so much! It's fun to get Halloween greetings when Yuletide is taking over.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

@lisa48317, got your card, such a cute little kitty! Sorry, had two of them get lost in the mess when we were shifting things between downstairs and upstairs - found yours, still haven't found the one in the black envelope.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Just got another card the other day. All the way from Hellbilly Holler! Thank you NomadMik for the totally creepy Wendigo card and stickers. I'll be checking out the website. 

I hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving.🦃


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The bats have brought more Halloween greetings 
lisa 42187 and hellbilly holler 
thank you for the awesome cards


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I wanted to thank each and every one of you for such amazing cards! Each card was so cool and special! Thank You for all the extra gifts that were included with the cards and the amazing wooden ghost! Thank you everyone for making this Halloween extra special! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yesterday just ahead of the first snow of the winter arrived 2 cards - 
NomadMik - Thank you for the Wendigo card and Stickers
Hostesswiththemostess - Your card finally showed up thanks so much for the Little Ghost card.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I received a card from NomadMik yesterday. Thank you so much!


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

Batty Patty said:


> Just got another card the other day. All the way from Hellbilly Holler! Thank you NomadMik for the totally creepy Wendigo card and stickers. I'll be checking out the website.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving.🦃


Awesome!!!! Glad you liked it! 💀


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Found the missing black envelope! Thank you, NomadMik, for the adorable man-eating wendigo and his creepy stickers!


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

Awesome! Glad you liked it.


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

The card I sent to The Mealy Family was returned. It said “Insufficient Address”. 😢


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Just wanted to share this. I know we all lament about not having enough options for Halloween postage stamps, and the scarcity. Here is an option for buying in bulk the jack-o-lantern stamps from a few years back. You have to order 100 (5 books of 20) for $56, but if you're sending cards each year you'd be stocked up for awhile. 






Jack-O’-Lanterns Forever Postage Stamps, 5 Books of 20pcs – Usa Forever Stamp Store







usaforeverstamp.com


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Just wanted to share this. I know we all lament about not having enough options for Halloween postage stamps, and the scarcity. Here is an option for buying in bulk the jack-o-lantern stamps from a few years back. You have to order 100 (5 books of 20) for $56, but if you're sending cards each year you'd be stocked up for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to be "that person", but counterfeit stamps are big problem these days. Several things concern me about this website: 1) There is no business address listed anywhere - not on their website or their Facebook page (that was just started in Aug and doesn't have admins), 2) there are some odd grammatical errors that are highly suggestive of the site being run by non-USA people and 3) the website was created in June of this year. There's a lot of extraneous information on the "about us" page but nothing about the company itself - red flag!
I'm really cautious about stuff like this, so please take this in the spirit of my not wanting to see anyone get scammed, especially since using counterfeit stamps is a felony. 

Here's some additional useful information:
Counterfeit Stamps - USPIS

usaforeverstamp.com Review - Scam Detector


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

NomadMik your card came and I love it! What a great haunt. Really enjoyed the website. Thank you for the stickers!


----------

